# Internet “hate fads” that got old fast



## TheImportantFart (Dec 4, 2019)

What were some things you remember that were “cool” or fun to hate back in the day, but hating them got ruined due to faggots running the joke into the ground and making it tiresome? Here are some I remember:

_*Twilight*_

When the first _Twilight _film came out, it was kind of fun to troll hysterical fangirls by saying the films were shit and Edward was a paedophile.

The fun dried up when everyone and their aunt started making overdramatic statements that _Twilight _would ruin cinema and literature FOREVER and it was evil. This was conclusively disproved when the last film was released, everyone promptly forgot _Twilight _ever existed and the merchandise was filling out bargain bins less than a year later. It was a stupid fad, and every sensible person recognised that from the beginning and just enjoyed the ride.

*Justin Bieber/One Direction*

Lumping these two together because it was the same story with both of them. Tweeny boppers making harmless, bubblegum pop to appeal to teenage girls and causing the collective internet to shit its pants over how music was ruined FOREVER because I used to listen to _real _music dontcha know *sniffs farts*.

Again, it was funny for a little while to watch videos shitting on Justin Bieber or One Direction, but after a year or so it felt very stale. I actually have way more respect for both Bieber and the One Direction boys for powering through the hate and forging out successful adult singing careers than I do for some Cheeto-encrusted neckbeard getting mad at them. And I don’t even like their music.

I was going to put more instances up, like Rebecca Black or the Seltzerberg and _Transformers _films, but I’d basically be repeating the points I made above for all of them. Faggots ended up taking the hatedom too seriously and ruining the fun.

What are some other examples people remember, or ones that are happening right now?


----------



## BingBong (Dec 4, 2019)

More recently, the whole James Charles thing was pretty stupid. As much as I hate fags, he didn't do enough to get as much hate as he did.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Dec 4, 2019)

Every hate fad gets old in 6 months.


----------



## BingBong (Dec 4, 2019)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> Every hate fad gets old in 6 months.


Except for people like DSP. They're like liches. They can't die.


----------



## Judge Holden (Dec 4, 2019)

Well the unironic "CHRIS CHAN IS LITERALLY HITLER" thing from a while back was pretty fuckin embarrasing. Hell just about any visceral hatred against a lolcow that has not done or attempted seriously nasty shit to somebody else is pure cringe. I mean if they are just fucktards ruining their own lives and embarrassing themselves then they aint worth hating, just point and laugh like everyone else.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 4, 2019)

Anti-bronies.  Other than @Curt Sibling and HotDiggetyDemon most of these were cringier than bronies.  The most iconic of these is Barneyfag.

In the same vein of animation spergs, anti-Steven Universe spergs.  We have a thread on these autists.

Further back in time, anti-Mr. Enter spergs.  These were so bad they created the most embarrassing subforum the Kiwi Farms ever had, which you can now find in Spergatory.  A couple years ago, he got a better and less A-Loggy thread in Internet Famous.

It seems like a rule that the cringier a fandom is, the more likely it is to have an even cringier hatedom.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Dec 4, 2019)

Let me take you back to fall of 2010, and a bit of internet drama that has long since been forgotten:

Cooks Source plagiarism controversy

Basically, some local magazine in New England got busted plaigiarizing articles from blogs and gave dickish, unprofessional responses to perfectly in line requests for credit. Then the internet jumped in.

At the time the whole thing seemed funny, sticking it to some rude, entitled boomer who didn't know how to internet. Cooks Source shut down in the end.

And that's where it becomes disturbing in hindsight. There may have been legitamate grievances involved, but for me this now marks the beginning of current year internet outrage culture. All that was missing was dumb social justice shit.

Edit: I should probably add that there was some disproportionate treating of the editor as a villain and an actual desire to shut it down rather than just get an acknowledgement or something more proportional


----------



## Idiotron (Dec 4, 2019)

*Michael Bay*
Everybody was sucking his dick, then Transformers 2 came out and suddenly, he was the worst person on Earth.
His movies are a bit stupid but they're mostly fun and on a technical level, even the ones from the previous decade destroy most things that are coming out today.

*Anti-SJWs*
They were needed to mock and delegitimize a lot of the crazies but now, they're a different brand of crazies.
For example, Sargon used to laugh at people who looked at commercials and were like "There are no black people here! RACISM!" and recently, he made a video about a commercial where he said "There are no white people here! RACISM!"
2019 Sargon would be mocked by 2014 Sargon.
All of them need to move on or go away.

*Marvel/DC comic books*
I get it, they're not very good but there are people like that YaBoiZack guy who made a career out of shitting on mainstream US comic books so now, they just HAVE TO find faults in them, otherwise the Patreon money will be gone.

*Star Wars*
Yes, the Disney movies are derivative but they're still entertaining enough. TLJ was bad story wise but so were the prequels (much more so, actually) but now, fanboys are loving the prequels unironically because Disney "ruined their childhoods".
Just like with Marvel/DC comic books, there are people online who made lucrative careers out of shitting on Lucasfilm so they have to keep the hate going. Episode IX will be bad, even if it's good.
It was pathetic to hate on Lucas back in the day and it is pathetic to hate on Kennedy/Abrams/Johnson now.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 4, 2019)

"Hurr Durr! Pineapple on pizza is _literally _the worst thing ever! You are worse than Hitler's egg farts if you like pineapple on pizza!"

These re.tarded faggots were more obnoxious than the Rick and Morty szechuan sauce idiots. Don't like it as a topping, cool, but sperging that hard over it was pure autism. Of course, Reddit found it the absolute height of comedy.


----------



## Coolio55 (Dec 4, 2019)

*Crazy Frog:*

Ok. It was funny for a few minutes to pretend you didn't like it but come on.

His songs? FUCKING AWESOME!!!
His 3d moviez? FUCKING AWESOME!!!
The final episode of top of the pops where he dances with sexxy ladies?: HOLY SHIT!!! FUCKIN A!!!!


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Dec 4, 2019)

Coolio55 said:


> *Crazy Frog:*
> 
> Ok. It was funny for a few minutes to pretend you didn't like it but come on.
> 
> ...


Eh. People mostly hated crazy frog from overexposure, I don't really recall a level of bitching about crazy frog like how people bitched about Justin Bieber or Rebecca Black.

Oh hey, remember how people used to despise Rebecca Black for making TEH WURST SONG EVAR!!1! and KILLING MUSIC? Or how Ark Music Factory tried to milk their viral lightning in a bottle with a bunch of other lame rich kid songs?


----------



## Tour of Italy (Dec 4, 2019)

Idiotron said:


> *Star Wars*
> Yes, the Disney movies are derivative but they're still entertaining enough. TLJ was bad story wise but so were the prequels (much more so, actually) but now, fanboys are loving the prequels unironically because Disney "ruined their childhoods".
> Just like with Marvel/DC comic books, there are people online who made lucrative careers out of shitting on Lucasfilm so they have to keep the hate going. Episode IX will be bad, even if it's good.
> It was pathetic to hate on Lucas back in the day and it is pathetic to hate on Kennedy/Abrams/Johnson now.



The whole cottage industry that sprung up around specifically hating TLJ is interesting as fuck to me.

What bothers me is that a lot of interesting, pointed criticism of the film and the industry is drowned out by the “SJW’s are ruining Star Wars” crowd since that’s what drives the clicks.

There’s more than enough to discuss in terms of how shitty the actual films are without making the whole endeavor look exceptional by including all the other cultural baggage.

I think a lot of the Star Wars rage comes from pent up frustration that people have a hard time quantifying. The idea of “having your childhood ruined” used to sound ridiculous to me but I think it’s more than a childish insistence that the new content lives up to the idealized version of the series in their heads. I think people feel resentment towards the new corporatized approach of trying to commodify the audience’s very real, emotional experiences with the series.

I just wanted them to make something new, and good, with its own unique contribution to culture.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Dec 4, 2019)

Tour of Italy said:


> The whole cottage industry that sprung up around specifically hating TLJ is interesting as fuck to me.
> 
> What bothers me is that a lot of interesting, pointed criticism of the film and the industry is drowned out by the “SJW’s are ruining Star Wars” crowd since that’s what drives the clicks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Idiotron (Dec 4, 2019)

Tour of Italy said:


> I think a lot of the Star Wars rage comes from pent up frustration that people have a hard time quantifying. The idea of “having your childhood ruined” used to sound ridiculous to me but I think it’s more than a childish insistence that the new content lives up to the idealized version of the series in their heads. I think people feel resentment towards the new corporatized approach of trying to commodify the audience’s very real, emotional experiences with the series.
> 
> I just wanted them to make something new, and good, with its own unique contribution to culture.



You still have the OT which stands on it's own and doesn't need any more content.
It's not like the current movies are taking any of it away.
I love Predator 1 & 2 and everything after that, I just treat as a separate thing (because it is).

Also, you expected Disney to make something new?
Even when I was a little kid, I knew that Disney is all about mi.lking IP's.
At the very least, the prequels introduced new things.
The new ones are all about rehashing visuals and narratives.

If you really want unique content, go for new IP's.
Last year, Upgrade and Overlord came out, best popcorn movies of 2018 to me, and nobody saw them except me and 5 other people. Watch them, you'll love them. Don't watch trailers, just go in blind.
I'll even support something like Jupiter Ascending over Disney because at least that's an ambitious failure, Disney movies are safe, predictable and boring.
I'll give them credit for Tomorrowland, that was different but that was a big flop so they won't try that any time soon.


----------



## Vampirella (Dec 4, 2019)

It was pretty obvious that once the Twilight movies came out the crazy fans would die down. You don't hear about them much anymore, but the hate fans still love to crawl out from under a rock to say "Still a better love story then Twilight" every time something romantic gets posted. At some point Still a better love story then Twilight is going to lose its original meaning and people are just going to say it because the see other people say it.


----------



## Tour of Italy (Dec 4, 2019)

Idiotron said:


> You still have the OT which stands on it's own and doesn't need any more content.
> It's not like the current movies are taking any of it away.
> I love Predator 1 & 2 and everything after that, I just treat as a separate thing (because it is).
> 
> ...



The current movies are frankly awful and while in the strictest sense that doesn’t impact the originals, that doesn’t shake my disappointment. And I resent the chorus of fucking morons insisting that I should like them because no really they’re actually good as much as I do the ones who act like it’s a crime against humanity that they exist at all. 

I never said what I expected from them, just what I wanted. Although I’ll admit that I was initially optimistic when the teaser came out because I did not expect Disney to have the capacity to fuck it up to the extent that they did. After TFA, and years of cynicism from watching Disney’s business model,  those initial expectations where thrown out the window and never came back.

I almost included a bit about just seeking new IP as a better way forward personally, so I’m glad you brought it up, and I’ll definitely check those films out.


----------



## Kacho (Dec 4, 2019)

All of them. People who are bent on being upset and outraged and blindly negative about everything are useless and exhausting. I don't care what 'side' they're on or what they're getting butthurt about.


----------



## No Exit (Dec 4, 2019)

Fedora Atheists got old really fast. I find it fun to watch fart sniffers like that get shut down.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 4, 2019)

Behold, the king of hate fads of the 90's:





Even pre-internet, Barney hate was huge.  If you went to school wearing anything Barney-themed, you would be crucified.

Here's a 90's freeware Mac game all about killing Barney that you've probably never heard of:


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Dec 4, 2019)

Tour of Italy said:


> The current movies are frankly awful and while in the strictest sense that doesn’t impact the originals, that doesn’t shake my disappointment. And I resent the chorus of fucking morons insisting that I should like them because no really they’re actually good as much as I do the ones who act like it’s a crime against humanity that they exist at all.
> 
> I never said what I expected from them, just what I wanted. Although I’ll admit that I was initially optimistic when the teaser came out because I did not expect Disney to have the capacity to fuck it up to the extent that they did. After TFA, and years of cynicism from watching Disney’s business model,  those initial expectations where thrown out the window and never came back.
> 
> I almost included a bit about just seeking new IP as a better way forward personally, so I’m glad you brought it up, and I’ll definitely check those films out.


Jupiter Ascending is a beautiful trainwreck. Bees, man.



No Exit said:


> Fedora Atheists got old really fast. I find it fun to watch fart sniffers like that get shut down.


Its especially amusing to see the ones that are still around and with TDS. They think its still 2003 and that Blormpft is a somehow a neocon fundie zealot coming after their buttsex and D&D along with all the usual shit. Bonus points for "I hate religion but Islamophobia should be considered hate speech!"


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 4, 2019)

Idiotron said:


> *Michael Bay*
> Everybody was sucking his dick, then Transformers 2 came out and suddenly, he was the worst person on Earth.
> His movies are a bit stupid but they're mostly fun and on a technical level, even the ones from the previous decade destroy most things that are coming out today.



This for me.

I used to _really _hate Michael Bay, I used to get so angry over him, but today while I'm still not really a fan of his movies, he doesn't make me angry anymore, I no longer think he's deserving of the level of hate I used to give him.


----------



## Marceline (Dec 4, 2019)

The hate for emos is gone, though emos themselves are pretty much gone. The hate was never the same as it was during the days when good old YTMND was popular. _insert Chris Chan sigh here _The only thing we have now is calling people emo when they act overly angsty. But it's not as special as it once was....


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 4, 2019)

Freddy Freaker said:


> They think its still 2003 and that Blormpft is a somehow a neocon fundie zealot coming after their buttsex and D&D along with all the usual shit.



Meanwhile he's the first President who entered office in support of gay marriage.  Not even Obama did that.


----------



## Captain Fitzbattleaxe (Dec 4, 2019)

My answer would be Sword Art Online. It's just a painfully mediocre anime and yet people acted like it was some sort of personal insult against them.


----------



## Sweatnuts (Dec 4, 2019)

This one is fairly recent, but Fortnite. I was right there on the hate wagon from day one. Absolutely rabid crusade against it. It's literally cartoonish PUBG. Over 2 years later, and people are still beating their rations of reddit gold out of it


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Dec 4, 2019)

Sweatnuts said:


> This one is fairly recent, but Fortnite. I was right there on the hate wagon from day one. Absolutely rabid crusade against it. It's literally cartoonish PUBG. Over 2 years later, and people are still beating their rations of reddit gold out of it


Basically millenials not self aware enough to realize they're beginning the metamorphosis to boomers. "Damn kids! Stop Fort Night dancing on my lawn! *sip*"


----------



## Coelacanth (Dec 4, 2019)

Pokemon Sword and Shield.

Yeah this is more of a recent thing but even though I don't support SwSh and how the devs handled what is imo a rushed, slightly upgraded 3DS title that can't hold a candle to other switch titles I can't help but feel the Dexit thing went a little bit overboard when compared to other issues related to the games - like the company being willing to blatantly lie to their customers. The best thing you can do is vote with your wallet and leave it at that.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Dec 4, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> Behold, the king of hate fads of the 90's:
> View attachment 1036401
> 
> Even pre-internet, Barney hate was huge.  If you went to school wearing anything Barney-themed, you would be crucified.
> ...


The funniest thing about this is that one of the earliest Doom mods was a mod that replaced the monsters with Barney. And said mod was released back in like 1994, before the source code was officially released which is kind of impressive to think about given that it was the earliest days of PC game modding.


----------



## Vampirella (Dec 4, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> Behold, the king of hate fads of the 90's:
> View attachment 1036401
> 
> Even pre-internet, Barney hate was huge.  If you went to school wearing anything Barney-themed, you would be crucified.
> ...


There was even a Table top game made on Barney hate. http://www.jihad.net/

Hell, I even remember White Wolf had Barney hate in their game with a monster called Blamey or something. It was really impressive that it spread that far without the internet.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 4, 2019)

Captain Fitzbattleaxe said:


> My answer would be Sword Art Online. It's just a painfully mediocre anime and yet people acted like it was some sort of personal insult against them.


I'm not an anime fan but I gave that a shot, since it was a cool concept.  

It was really, _really_ shit.  I guess it got hate because it was very much an anime thing that happened to attract people who don't like anime.


----------



## Floop (Dec 4, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> Behold, the king of hate fads of the 90's:
> View attachment 1036401
> 
> Even pre-internet, Barney hate was huge.  If you went to school wearing anything Barney-themed, you would be crucified.
> ...






Everyone in the comments remembers watching this as a kid and thinking it was freaking epic


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 4, 2019)

Hatedoms are almost autistic by definition because if you don't like something just don't watch it you mong.  Getting irrationally angry about the mere existence of something is classic autism.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Dec 4, 2019)

Floop said:


> Everyone in the comments remembers watching this as a kid and thinking it was freaking epic


Not too far off from the speakonia/goanimate spergs that make videos bashing preschool shows. I'm sure somewhere out there there's "DREW PICKLES MURDERS BARNEY THE DINOSAUR WITH CHOCOLATE PUDDING AT 3 AM"


----------



## Floop (Dec 4, 2019)

Freddy Freaker said:


> Not too far off from the speakonia/goanimate spergs that make videos bashing preschool shows


Don’t forget gacha life cringe


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Dec 4, 2019)

Floop said:


> Don’t forget gacha life cringe


Wtf is gacha life?


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 4, 2019)

Freddy Freaker said:


> Wtf is gacha life?



Gacha are paypig games where microtransactions are taken to an extreme level and paypigs blow all their money on them, some going bankrupt.


----------



## Floop (Dec 4, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Gacha are paypig games where microtransactions are taken to an extreme level and paypigs blow all their money on them, some going bankrupt.


NONONONONO NOT THAT.
Gacha life is an anime dress up game that kids use to make machinima that’s really cringy and disturbing.
Look here’s an example




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Vampirella (Dec 4, 2019)

Remember Bert is Evil.com  I don't know if that counted as a hatedom.


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Dec 4, 2019)

Maybe just me, but I'm way past sick of the fuckers who'll give you shit for pronouncing GIF with a soft g instead of hard.


----------



## Floop (Dec 4, 2019)

Irwin M. Felcher said:


> Maybe just me, but I'm way past sick of the fuckers who'll give you shit for pronouncing GIF with a soft g instead of hard.


I’ve known that ever since the creator of the dang things said so.


----------



## Alpacawitz (Dec 4, 2019)

Marceline said:


> The hate for emos is gone, though emos themselves are pretty much gone. The hate was never the same as it was during the days when good old YTMND was popular. _insert Chris Chan sigh here _The only thing we have now is calling people emo when they act overly angsty. But it's not as special as it once was....


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Dec 4, 2019)

The whole "Fortnite is bad and killing gaming forever, Minecraft is the superior enlightened gentleman's vidya" circlejerk on reddit. Maybe some kiwi who's a little more knowledgeable can chime in but aren't they both marketed towards preteens? That polarization is bizarre to me.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Dec 4, 2019)

The amount of hate final fantasy XIII got when it first came out was pretty extreme. I remember multiple neckbeards ranting about how they returned the game and their console and demanded their money back and how Square was dead to them and the game had ruined the entire series and video games in general because.... It had a completely optional autobattle system and the maps were too linear. Not even because of the muddy, confusing, incomplete story, just that it wasn't open world.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Dec 4, 2019)

Crass_and_Champ said:


> The whole "Fortnite is bad and killing gaming forever, Minecraft is the superior enlightened gentleman's vidya" circlejerk on reddit. Maybe some kiwi who's a little more knowledgeable can chime in but aren't they both marketed towards preteens? That polarization is bizarre to me.


Minecraft is objectively more autistic than Fortnite


----------



## Jmz_33 (Dec 4, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> Behold, the king of hate fads of the 90's:
> View attachment 1036401
> 
> Even pre-internet, Barney hate was huge.  If you went to school wearing anything Barney-themed, you would be crucified.
> ...


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Dec 4, 2019)

Holy shit, I didn't realize Emos went away.

Are Goths still around?


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Dec 4, 2019)

Coolio55 said:


> *Crazy Frog:*
> 
> Ok. It was funny for a few minutes to pretend you didn't like it but come on.
> 
> ...


Top of the Pops really should have been moved to Saturday Nights instead of trying to compete with Corrie tbh lads


----------



## Jmz_33 (Dec 4, 2019)

Here’s a two for one:
People who bitch about people with anime avitars vs. people who bitch about people with their gender in their bios.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Dec 4, 2019)

Jmz_33 said:


> Here’s a two for one:
> People who bitch about people with anime avitars vs. people who bitch about people with their gender in their bios.


What about people with nazi anime waifu avatars AND pronouns in bio?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 4, 2019)

Marceline said:


> The hate for emos is gone, though emos themselves are pretty much gone. The hate was never the same as it was during the days when good old YTMND was popular. _insert Chris Chan sigh here _The only thing we have now is calling people emo when they act overly angsty. But it's not as special as it once was....



How could this happen to _me?_

I made my mistakes! Got nowhere to run and yet the night goes on...

I'm fading away! I'm sick of this life! I just wanna scream...

How could this happen to meeeeeeeeeeee!!!!



Sexual Chocolate said:


> Holy shit, I didn't realize Emos went away.
> 
> Are Goths still around?



Evidently so judging by this girl.


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Dec 4, 2019)

Nickelback hate is really dumb.

Imagine being mad on the internet about Canadians.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Dec 4, 2019)

Sexual Chocolate said:


> Holy shit, I didn't realize Emos went away.
> 
> Are Goths still around?


The Emo subculture morphed into the whole "scene kid" thing and then tumblr and transtrenders


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 4, 2019)

Sexual Chocolate said:


> Nickelback hate is really dumb.
> 
> Imagine being mad on the internet about Canadians.





Spoiler



Look at this photograph
Every time I do it makes me laugh
How did our eyes get so red?
And what the hell is on Joey's head?
This is where I grew up
I think the present owner fixed it up
I never knew we ever went without
The second floor is hard for sneakin' out
And this is where I went to school
Most of the time I had better things to do
Criminal record says I broke in twice
I must of done it half a dozen times
I wonder if it's too late
Should I go back and try to graduate?
Lot's better now than it was back then
If I was them, I wouldn't let me in
Oh, whoa, whoa, whoa, God, I
Every memory of lookin' out the back door
I have the photo album spread out on my bedroom floor
It's hard to say it
Time to say it
Good bye, good bye
Every memory of walkin' out the front door
I found the photo of the friend that I was lookin' for
It's hard to say it
Time to say it
Good bye, good bye, good bye
Remember the old arcade?
Blew every dollar that we ever made
The cops hated us hangin' out
They said somebody went and burnt it down
We use to listen to the radio
And sing along with every song we know
We said someday we'd find out how it feels
To sing to more than just a steering wheel
Kim's the first girl I kissed
I was so nervous that I nearly missed
She's had a couple of kids since then
I haven't seen her since God knows when
Oh, whoa, whoa, whoa, God, I
Every memory of lookin' out the back door
I have the photo album spread out on my bedroom floor
It's hard to say it
Time to say it
Good bye, good bye
Every memory of walkin' out the front door
I found the photo of the friend that I was lookin' for
It's hard to say it
Time to say it
Good bye, good bye, good bye
I miss that town
I miss their faces
You can't erase
You can't replace it
I miss it now
I can't believe it
So hard to stay
Too hard to leave it
If I could relive those days
I know the one thing that would never change
Every memory of lookin' out the back door
I have the photo album spread out on my bedroom floor
It's hard to say it
Time to say it
Good bye, good bye
Every memory of walkin' out the front door
I found the photo of the friend that I was lookin' for
It's hard to say it
Time to say it
Good bye, good bye, good bye
Look at this photograph
Every time I do it makes me laugh
Every time I do it makes me


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Dec 4, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...






10/10 liek dis if u cri every tim


----------



## SamTheEagle (Dec 4, 2019)

I remember Pokemon hatedom being a big thing back in the 00's. You had Pokemon fan sites, which were what you'd expect. Then you had anti-Pokemon sites, with plenty of pictures of Pokemon violently dying, along with fanfiction, fan audio, essays and lists about why Pokemon is actually bad, etc. Then you had the anti-anti-Pokemon sites that would act to counter the previous.



Pissmaster General said:


> Here's a 90's freeware Mac game all about killing Barney that you've probably never heard of:


I know that game! A friend of mine had it. I thought it was the most hilarious thing when I was a kid.


----------



## Alpacawitz (Dec 4, 2019)

Sexual Chocolate said:


> Holy shit, I didn't realize Emos went away.
> 
> Are Goths still around?


Fat goths are around but no true big titty goth gfs (fat tits are not big tits)


----------



## nekrataal (Dec 4, 2019)

On par with the “hurr pineapple on pizza bad” hate bandwagon is the hate for candy corn. I’m not a fan of the confection myself, but seeing speds on twitter calling people serial killers for liking it is just so retarded. 

Hate bandwagons on twitter are always exceptional and made up of people who can only form opinions based off what other retards think.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Dec 4, 2019)

Hating Facebook, literally everyone i see still bringing up Facebook were on it religiously 2 years ago and yet they've "always" hated social media.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Dec 4, 2019)

A Welsh Cake said:


> Hating Facebook, literally everyone i see still bringing up Facebook were on it religiously 2 years ago and yet they've "always" hated social media.


Now, TikTok hate we can all get behind. Fuck pedos and fuck China.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Dec 4, 2019)

Pitbulls. Being afraid of a mere dog is pathetic as fuck for an apex predator, get over it faggots.

Harry Potter. "Read another book" lol fuck off. My girlfriend likes Harry Potter a lot so by association I've seen each of the movies more than once and honestly they are not bad, definitely more competent than Star War, LOTR, marvel shit or any other popular franchise of the microcephalic subhuman media genre.

Muslims. They make good food and girls are hot, I see no reason to hate. I agree with Adolf Hitler that islam is a manly religion and not a faggot religion like christianity.

Niggers. They make good boxers and footballers, the girls are hot too, I have lots of respect for this race and definitely root for them in the upcoming american race war.


----------



## Overcast (Dec 4, 2019)

Call of Duty. I remember people complaining about it nonstop and talking about how supposedly it was everything wrong with modern gaming. Oh, if only they knew. IF ONLY they knew.


niconiconecro said:


> On par with the “hurr pineapple on pizza bad” hate bandwagon is the hate for candy corn. I’m not a fan of the confection myself, but seeing speds on twitter calling people serial killers for liking it is just so exceptional.
> 
> Hate bandwagons on twitter are always exceptional and made up of people who can only form opinions based off what other exceptional individuals think.



Who the fuck hates candy corn? You'd have to be a degenerate to hate it-oh you said twitter? Okay, makes sense then.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Dec 4, 2019)

I was pretty into the Beiber and Twilight hatedom back in the day, still think they're megashit but there's two things about each of the hatedoms that irritated me even at the time.

For Twilight it was the vitrol towards Robert Pattinson. Little did we know that even he thought the series was shit and the fangirls creeped him out. No one hates Twilight like this man. I think nowadays when Twilight hate comes up it involved acknowledging Pattinson's obvious hate for the role and how it's really funny in hindsight.  When I heard he was going to potentially play Batman I was really hopeful that he can break past the sparklyboi reputation. 

For the Beebs? Earlier in the decade there was some kind of faggy "uprising" planned on Youtube where on July 4th, everyone was supposed to flood the comments of the "Baby" video with anti-Beeb comments. Sure enough, the uprising came and the video was flooded with "lol beeber is gay" and "i am only 14 and i only listen to real music like nirvana not this homo crap". I commented somewhere about the business being kind of lame, and I was informed that I was not a true metalhead. Okay. 

 (I did think the petition for his deportation was funny as hell)


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 4, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> How could this happen to _me?_
> 
> I made my mistakes! Got nowhere to run and yet the night goes on...
> 
> ...


I'm not surprised.  Goth girls have always been around in some form or another, see also Morticia Addams and Elvira.  It's just not the early 2000s anymore where one in three teenagers are mallgoths wearing bondage pants and a shitload of eyeliner.  That was a weird time.



Overcast said:


> Call of Duty. I remember people complaining about it nonstop and talking about how supposedly it was everything wrong with modern gaming. Oh, if only they knew. IF ONLY they knew.


I remember a lot of complaining about how kids would play Call of Duty and act like shitheads, but then Minecraft exploded in popularity and that just kind of fizzled.  Before Minecraft, I don't think there was like, one particular game that was just gigantic with kids at the time, like Fortnite's become today.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 4, 2019)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> I was pretty into the Beiber and Twilight hatedom back in the day, still think they're megashit but there's two things about each of the hatedoms that irritated me even at the time.



Oh lord, you're triggering me, Bieber and Twilight? That's bringing back bad memories.

Anything is preferable to modern woke culture, but it's depressing to remember how long American culture has been kind of shitty, a decade+ by this point.



Pissmaster General said:


> It's just not the early 2000s anymore where one in three teenagers are mallgoths wearing bondage pants and a shitload of eyeliner.  That was a weird time.



It was a weird time, but also a great time.


----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 4, 2019)

I was more mildly annoyed at Bieber, One Direction, and the other fad bands than outright angry. Even 12-year-old me knew Twilight was shit and I still enjoyed watching the rabid fangirls go at it online.


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Dec 5, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> Here's a 90's freeware Mac game all about killing Barney that you've probably never heard of:


Around the same time, there was a Windows or DOS game where I think the object was to shoot as many Santa suit-wearing Barneys before time ran out or they overran the screen. I couldn't find any clips of it, but it was one of those niche games you play once and enjoy before deleting it because the novelty is gone after the first time playing it.

One of the current fads that got old fast (or should soon if not already) is that of scouring people's social media for stuff they said as a younger more immature person that can now be used against them and be spun as problematic in an attempt to deplatform, discredit. or otherwise unperson them. People say all kinds of stupid or edgy shit they don't mean as teens and tend to grow out of that phase when they mature as adults. To dig up such old posts comes across as both pathetic and desperate -- not to mention it makes one wonder what kind of skeletons those bringing up these old posts have in their own closets.


----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Dec 5, 2019)

The Big Bang Theory. Yes, it's a generic, predictable sitcom, and that genre doesn't fly with everyone, but you'd think Chuck Lorre murdered everyone's family with the amount of vitriol produced whenever it gets mentioned. It's like it's part of some ritual in becoming a generic "consume product; get excited for next product" so-called nerd to badmouth the show at every opportunity.


----------



## Floop (Dec 5, 2019)

r/gamingcirclejerk is a bunch of idiots complaining about idiots complaining about vidya. I used to think it was the funniest shit ever.
Also anyone that mocks reddit culture, but is really unoriginal and always says the same shit.


----------



## Count groudon (Dec 5, 2019)

Pina Colada said:


> I was more mildly annoyed at Bieber, One Direction, and the other fad bands than outright angry. Even 12-year-old me knew Twilight was shit and I still enjoyed watching the rabid fangirls go at it online.


Honestly I hated One Direction in High School, but that’s just because every fucking freshman girl I met told me I looked like one of the members of the band. It got old *really* fast.


----------



## MembersSchoolPizza (Dec 5, 2019)

Every single one of them, about a week after it starts.


----------



## Vampirella (Dec 5, 2019)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> For Twilight it was the vitrol towards Robert Pattinson. Little did we know that even he thought the series was shit and the fangirls creeped him out. No one hates Twilight like this man. I think nowadays when Twilight hate comes up it involved acknowledging Pattinson's obvious hate for the role and how it's really funny in hindsight. When I heard he was going to potentially play Batman I was really hopeful that he can break past the sparklyboi reputation.


I remember it being speculated that he is the reason that we don't have the spin off Twilight trilogy that's from Edwards POV. Supposedly Meyer had given him some material that would help him understand his character better, this was an early draft of the Edward Twilight book, and he leaked it. This broke her heart so much that she gave up on writing the books. 

How much of this is true I don't know. We do know the facts that Meyer said the book got leaked by someone she thought she could trust, and that Pattinson hated Twilight more then anyone. Watching interviews with him talking about is is funny. He didn't even try to sugar coat it, just came right out and said "This woman is creepy and this character sucks."


----------



## Monika H. (Dec 5, 2019)

Nekromantik2 said:


> There was even a Table top game made on Barney hate. http://www.jihad.net/
> 
> Hell, I even remember White Wolf had Barney hate in their game with a monster called Blamey or something. It was really impressive that it spread that far without the internet.


Not sound like a whimp, but I'm a bit a wary to click a link to "jihad.net" in the days we are living in...


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 5, 2019)

Tbh, I'm sick of people sperging over how much they hate anime avatars.

Yeah, it was funny for a week. Now I think people who constantly complain about anime avatars are worse than anyone who has an anime avatar.

Also, I'm going to give a special mention the Nickelback hatedom.

Now, I never liked Nickelback even when they were popular, but that's because I'm one of those guys who mainly likes oldies and classic rock, so the whole "Post-Grunge" wasn't my thing to begin with. But I still think it was weird as fuck to see Nickelback from being this popular rock band in the early 2000's to suddenly being declared the "Worst Band Ever" online.

The autistic hatedom that Bieber and One Direction got was a little more understandable because they were your typical teen pop stars at the height of their popularity when their hatedom was at its peak.

The Nickelback hatedom got started after the band stopped being culturally relevant, which was unusual compared to other hate fads.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Dec 5, 2019)

Count groudon said:


> Honestly I hated One Direction in High School, but that’s just because every fucking freshman girl I met told me I looked like one of the members of the band. It got old *really* fast.


Did that at least help you get laid?


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Dec 5, 2019)

6 and 7 gen console wars. i doubt we ever see something like that again but i do miss all the sperging it brought.


----------



## Count groudon (Dec 5, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Did that at least help you get laid?


It did not. Was still very spergy.


----------



## saralovesjuicyfruit (Dec 5, 2019)

Emos are definitely still around. I watch a lot of Tik Tok cringe comps as a guilty pleasure, and some of them, it's hard to believe they weren't created in 2006 because of the way the kids are dressed. It's surreal.


----------



## Spunt (Dec 5, 2019)

Emo will finally die the day Onision goes on his inevitable murder/suicide spree. So any day now.

Also, anyone who gets mad at cartoons is an embarrassment to their species. Someone on Facebook a few years ago got really, really mad that Thundercats was being remade and that this fact "destroyed his childhood". Nigga what?


----------



## Vampirella (Dec 5, 2019)

Spunt said:


> Also, anyone who gets mad at cartoons is an embarrassment to their species.


It bad enough seeing teens get mad at cartoons, fine teens do silly things, but seeing people in their 20s or 30s get mad because some cartoon from your childhood got rebooted and isn't like you remember is just r*e*tarded. The new Thundercats or He-Man wasn't made to sell you toys. If you want to relive the "good old" day of that cartoon watch the old episodes and tell me how well they hold up.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Dec 5, 2019)

Spunt said:


> Emo will finally die the day Onision goes on his inevitable murder/suicide spree. So any day now.
> 
> Also, anyone who gets mad at cartoons is an embarrassment to their species. Someone on Facebook a few years ago got really, really mad that Thundercats was being remade and that this fact "destroyed his childhood". Nigga what?


B-b-but they showed my waifu holding hands with a darkie! REEEEEEEE!


----------



## Jmz_33 (Dec 5, 2019)

I don’t really have a problem with whaling on furries (especially on here) as long as what is being said is funny and/or true. However, on Twitter, when ever I see someone taking the piss out on some furry, they usually fail to say anything funny or factually correct. This is usually because to them, furries are the lowest hanging fruit possible and no body would bat an eye to defend them, even if everything they saying is complete dog shit. Kicking the shit out of furries is the cheapest way of getting clout on Twitter.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 5, 2019)

Count groudon said:


> It did not. Was still very spergy.


For that, you are allowed to unironically enjoy Simple Plan's "How Could This Happen to Me?", but just once



Syaoran Li said:


> Also, I'm going to give a special mention the Nickelback hatedom.
> 
> Now, I never liked Nickelback even when they were popular, but that's because I'm one of those guys who mainly likes oldies and classic rock, so the whole "Post-Grunge" wasn't my thing to begin with. But I still think it was weird as fuck to see Nickelback from being this popular rock band in the early 2000's to suddenly being declared the "Worst Band Ever" online.
> 
> ...



I think it's because they got a LOT of radio play.  I worked fast food in high school at a place that always had a radio playing a pop station, and I'd hear Nickelback's "Rockstar" several times a day.


----------



## SamTheEagle (Dec 5, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> I think it's because they got a LOT of radio play.  I worked fast food in high school at a place that always had a radio playing a pop station, and I'd hear Nickelback's "Rockstar" several times a day.


It was "Photograph" for me.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 5, 2019)

saralovesjuicyfruit said:


> Emos are definitely still around. I watch a lot of Tik Tok cringe comps as a guilty pleasure, and some of them, it's hard to believe they weren't created in 2006 because of the way the kids are dressed. It's surreal.



That's really interesting to me.


----------



## saralovesjuicyfruit (Dec 5, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> That's really interesting to me.



I had a similar surreal experience IRL at an apple orchard this fall. There was a group of teenagers there that looked like the goth kids from South Park come to life, 2003 Hot Topic bondage pants and all. I had to check what year it was.


----------



## LordofTendons (Dec 5, 2019)

Not sure if this qualifies... Atheists who hate Christians and go around pounding on them, especially the ones who go out of their way to insult them for believing in a sky daddy/sky fairy. I just feel like get a new insult; it's been done. So when I see one doing it I tell them "So sorry to hear that! Adding you to our prayer chain!" They always block me.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 5, 2019)

saralovesjuicyfruit said:


> I had a similar surreal experience IRL at an apple orchard this fall. There was a group of teenagers there that looked like the goth kids from South Park come to life, 2003 Hot Topic bondage pants and all. I had to check what year it was.



It's really interesting to me to think of 2000s trends coming back into fashion.

One question on my mind though is how do teenagers these days rediscover this stuff?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 5, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> It's really interesting to me to think of 2000s trends coming back into fashion.
> 
> One question on my mind though is how do teenagers these days rediscover this stuff?



My guess is a mix of your Late Millennials/Early Zoomers getting into nostalgia for their youths and younger Zoomers getting into it because it's completely different from the norm of the "Current Year" era while still being relatively recent.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 5, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> My guess is a mix of your Late Millennials/Early Zoomers getting into nostalgia for their youths and younger Zoomers getting into it because it's completely different from the norm of the "Current Year" era while still being relatively recent.



You know what? That's something some teenagers have always done, focusing on an older culture to stand out from the crowd.

In my day as a teen in the 2000s I was big into 1970s music like Pink Floyd, I had several different Pink Floyd T-shirts, I know in the 1990s there was the "swing revival", in the 1980s there were some that were into "the oldies", 50s/60s music and the general culture of that time instead of the contemporary 80s.

But it sure is funny to think of the 2000s being long enough ago that modern teenagers would graft onto its culture for "retro chic", dang, I'm old.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 5, 2019)

*Popeyes vs. Chick-fil-A*
The whole stunt was stupid on Twitter and people getting angry at each other and moralizing chicken sandwiches was annoying. It was very forced. It’s just a chicken sandwich people.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Dec 5, 2019)

At this point, I generally hate (lol) hatedoms more than the thing they’re actually bitching about. Nickelback and the Big Bang Theory are bland, yes, but who gives a shit? They’re low hanging fruit and as a sophisticated shitposter, it’s tedious to hear them bitch about easy targets. Take a chance and hate something that you have to explain and defend instead of easy yuks with your dumb and boring friends.



JambledUpWords said:


> *Popeyes vs. Chick-fil-A*
> The whole stunt was stupid on Twitter and people getting angry at each other and moralizing chicken sandwiches was annoying. It was very forced. It’s just a chicken sandwich people.



That type of marketing is pretty common now. Ryan Holiday’s book, Trust Me I’m Lying, is seemingly the blueprint for marketing these past 10+ years. Likely just a bunch of paid spergs reeing at each other.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Dec 6, 2019)

Does TDS count?

Personally I'm tired of everything becoming a battleground for socially maladjusted shut ins to scream at each other these last 5 years.

 You can't even eat a chicken sandwich without culture warriors screaming at you for Jesus' sake.


----------



## Bad Headspace (Dec 6, 2019)

Any YouTuber drama hate fad. Remember when everybody hated for example KeemStar without question.
Then nobody cared anymore and he is back to growing like crazy.

People made their money out of (a possibly manufactured) drama as both guys get more views and exposure. Nobody really loses, nobody really changes.
It is like the Cola wars of the US in the 80s. both Coke and Pepsi gained more sales.


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 6, 2019)

Any #(insertpersonhere)isoverparty hashtag is stupid and has never resulted in anything happening.


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (Dec 6, 2019)

I got on for you, this boomer shit. Yes the actual Baby Boomer generation is to be blamed for a lot of the ills of our nation and maybe even the world right now, but most of these people complaining about them dont care about that they're just mad that some old person said "hey sonny maybe get off your phone and go outside heh heh". So now they think its funny to just pick on old people for being old, just brilliant and not spergy at all.


----------



## Jmz_33 (Dec 6, 2019)

Army Burger said:


> Any #(insertpersonhere)isoverparty hashtag is stupid and has never resulted in anything happening.



Not two seconds ago Billie Eilish was being “over partied” because she didn’t like lady Gaga’s gross meat dress. 

Twitter-tards, not even once.


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 6, 2019)

Jmz_33 said:


> Not two seconds ago Billie Eilish was being “over partied” because she didn’t like lady Gaga’s gross meat dress.
> 
> Twitter-tards, not even once.


Any excuse to tard out will be taken


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 6, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> It's really interesting to me to think of 2000s trends coming back into fashion.
> 
> One question on my mind though is how do teenagers these days rediscover this stuff?



Memes

Evanescence's Bring Me to Life became a meme song recently, and I can imagine the whole nu-metal fad of 20 years ago could easily have a full blown "so bad it's good" ironic comeback.  Like I'm sure Limp Bizkit's "Break Stuff" could be a meme, just look at these lyrics



> Its just one of those days
> Where you don't want to wake up
> Everything is fucked
> Everybody sucks
> ...


----------



## I Love Beef (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm probably fusing in some level of galaxy brained material, but bear with me. 

Two things that have shown me that they haven't aged well and things I sperg on about, but now have a chance to give sound reason.

1. "Angry" and "smartass" reviews and reviewers. The few reasons how James Rolfe made it work was because of his acting chops, and it does require acting, and actually engaging with the material, digesting it, and presenting analysis. Outside of a very, very few others who have successfully done angry style reviews, folks like TGWTG/Channel Awesome and their many followers have shown us how this can go down into flames; not just out of how fame and stardom can drive people to egotism when they don't deserve it, but how you should just hate and utterly rabidly tear at something if you don't like it or it presents something that challenges your fragile worldview, and just claim it as pure garbage that has nothing to contribute to human civilization and the human condition. This has gotten very, very old, I feel, and this has not aged well outside of the hormone addled and chromosome swimming brains of geeky and nerdy adolescents and coeds. 

2. "Snarky elite video gamers/nerds". I'm sure you've met them before. They're usually the kind of geeks who hangout at college campus break rooms or video game store gatherings or even tabletop gaming halls. These guys still infest the internet and video game communities as a whole, but despite my lack of recent correspondence with this crowd, they used to be very prevalent around the late 2000s and the early 2010s. These would be the kinds of guys who would use their hobby and their preferences as if it was like a peacock's plumage to garner either "manly cred" or pussy.... and unsurprisingly, neither both showed up. They also were like the "angry reviewing" crowd in that they were insufferably snarky and cynical and smarmy about everything, and how what they liked was superior and yadda yadda.... Some even made little corners of the internet to post up their opinions and maddening self made loneliness in the form of "this shit sucks, let me write an autistic 50 page review consisting of shit shit and shit and why everything about it sucks dick because I said so and the world should cater to me and I am right and I should get my dick sucked for it". I had the pleasure of stumbling into these places online like how dogshit and hobo droppings pile up in San Francisco. And years on later, their smartass cynicism and snarkiness has either grown them into other cogs of their bleak outlook in life having given up gaming entirely or hopefully are playing Minecraft forever. I mean, gee, it's almost like rabid bitter id driven ravings because of your jealousy and escapist borne ignorance is driving away people because of how awful you have turned out! And boy, did it sure changed the video game industry, because a lot of them turned out to be ResetEra and SomethingAwful SJW Anti-Gamergate faggots too. TL;DR if you ever come across people like this, tell them to become an hero in Minecraft and don't even bother with them. They just can't get over getting wedgies from the jocks and cool kids.


----------



## W00K #17 (Dec 6, 2019)

Amberlyn and her nation of haters.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 6, 2019)

I Love Beef said:


> I'm probably fusing in some level of galaxy brained material, but bear with me.
> 
> Two things that have shown me that they haven't aged well and things I sperg on about, but now have a chance to give sound reason.
> 
> 1. "Angry" and "smartass" reviews and reviewers. The few reasons how James Rolfe made it work was because of his acting chops, and it does require acting, and actually engaging with the material, digesting it, and presenting analysis. Outside of a very, very few others who have successfully done angry style reviews, folks like TGWTG/Channel Awesome and their many followers have shown us how this can go down into flames; not just out of how fame and stardom can drive people to egotism when they don't deserve it, but how you should just hate and utterly rabidly tear at something if you don't like it or it presents something that challenges your fragile worldview, and just claim it as pure garbage that has nothing to contribute to human civilization and the human condition. This has gotten very, very old, I feel, and this has not aged well outside of the hormone addled and chromosome swimming brains of geeky and nerdy adolescents and coeds.



The AVGN really clicked with me because he's very average at video games, and would point out certain bullshit aspects of games that would give you trouble when you were actually playing them on the original console.  At the time, retro games weren't really regarded as anything but obsolete, and anyone still playing them at the time had likely moved onto just using emulators, which saved you a hell of a lot of trouble, since you could just save state anywhere.  Not to mention, it's easy to just think about the classics and forget the garbage when thinking about the NES, but the AVGN really captured the spirit of what it felt like to get a brand new game, only for it to be total garbage, but you played it anyway because that's all you had.  It was really genuine and came from the heart, and anyone who had that situation happen as a kid could easily empathize.

That's what set him apart from the fly-by-night faggots that tried to copy his formula. Getting angry in a vacuum is not funny - it needs to be over something silly.  The AVGN goes a step farther by getting you to empathize with him, and then become cartoonishly enraged at the game, as if you're playing it with him, and he's getting even angrier than you ever were.  That's why his formula works.


----------



## Ghost of Wesley Willis (Dec 7, 2019)

*Fortnite*

I personally dislike fortnite, but some people are way too obsessed with hating fortnite, all to the point the fanboys feel more bearable than the hate bandwagon. Reddit nowadays is just choked full of people crying about how fortnite is bad or how growing up playing Halo, CoD, or Minecraft makes them better people.

*Bethesda*

Bethesda is honestly fucked right now and have only been digging their graves deeper. But this also generated a terribly bland circlejerk of "bethesda bad obsidian good" on sites like twitter and reddit with the people using pushing it having insufferable personalities and usually spouting this circlejerk between tweets and reposts of Orange man bad. Along with boasting about how obsidian is incapable of doing anything wrong (even though a former employee and FNV dev flat out stated the company today is far different than it was in 2009-2010 and not in a good way). 

*Offensive/edgy jokes*

This started mostly on tumblr, but gradually spread over time to other sites like reddit and twitter, especially in recent months after the great porn ban of 2018. The classical "offensive humor is bad and you're a bigot for finding funny" type of circlejerk you expect to find on tumblr. Of course it also comes as no surprise as how hypocritical these people are, as they'll gladly make self-deprecating jokes about their mental health, depression, low self-esteem, or interests. Or their overuse of the words "incel" and "dogwhistle".


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 8, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> Memes
> 
> Evanescence's Bring Me to Life became a meme song recently, and I can imagine the whole nu-metal fad of 20 years ago could easily have a full blown "so bad it's good" ironic comeback.  Like I'm sure Limp Bizkit's "Break Stuff" could be a meme, just look at these lyrics



I fully support the ironic comeback of early 2000s culture.

Long before anyone else cared, for years now, I have appreciated the cheesy ridiculousness of it and I look forward to everyone else catching up.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 8, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> I fully support the ironic comeback of early 2000s culture.
> 
> Long before anyone else cared, for years now, I have appreciated the cheesy ridiculous of it and I look forward to everyone else catching up.







Other things that could totally be memes:

OH WA-AH-AH-AH-AH





The ultra-douchey video for Butterfly by the one-hit wonder Crazy Town, a band who made their entire career out of a sample of a B-side song by Red Hot Chili Peppers
(seriously, rewatch this, this video is funnier than you remember)





I'm kind of surprised I've never seen anyone rip off the style of Mope by the Bloodhound Gang:





That whole era of music was really its own thing.  There's a hell of a lot to work with.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 8, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> View attachment 1041950
> 
> Other things that could totally be memes:
> 
> ...



I love the "OOH WAH AH AH AH AH" thing, Neil Cicierega has already mined some comedy from it.

Basically the early 2000s was the last time people tried to be unironically cool, by the end of the decade hipster culture was ascendant and everything has been various shades of irony ever since.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 8, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> (seriously, rewatch this, this video is funnier than you remember)



Made it 90 seconds before cringing out of my skin, now I'm a skeleton, thanks OP.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Dec 8, 2019)

Eh, I never got the large hate for preschool shows. Come on, they are for little kids! That’s why they’re so low quality, so kids can eat them up every morning.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 8, 2019)

Monsieur Guillotine said:


> The Big Bang Theory. Yes, it's a generic, predictable sitcom, and that genre doesn't fly with everyone, but you'd think Chuck Lorre murdered everyone's family with the amount of vitriol produced whenever it gets mentioned. It's like it's part of some ritual in becoming a generic "consume product; get excited for next product" so-called nerd to badmouth the show at every opportunity.



Big thing I've noticed with TBBT is that nerds have this ridiculous victim complex, and they like to call the show "nerd blackface."

However, the show is actually unrealistically favorable towards them. It portrays a bunch of comic book geeks, sci-fi and fantasy schlock addicts, as successful scientists. I could be wrong on this point, but I suspect that anybody who's won a Nobel Prize did not spend their adult off-time reading about Spiderman. There's a lot of overlap between the science nerds and the pop culture nerds, but I think that the further you go in one direction, the further you get away from the other...


----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Dec 8, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Big thing I've noticed with TBBT is that nerds have this ridiculous victim complex, and they like to call the show "nerd blackface."
> 
> However, the show is actually unrealistically favorable towards them. It portrays a bunch of comic book geeks, sci-fi and fantasy schlock addicts, as successful scientists. I could be wrong on this point, but I suspect that anybody who's won a Nobel Prize did not spend their adult off-time reading about Spiderman. There's a lot of overlap between the science nerds and the pop culture nerds, but I think that the further you go in one direction, the further you get away from the other...


Not to mention that by the end of the show, they're all married to (arguably) attractive women, and successful in their fields. They even gave the punching bag character a girlfriend because I'm certain that nerds would take offense if they didn't.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Dec 8, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> The ultra-douchey video for Butterfly by the one-hit wonder Crazy Town, a band who made their entire career out of a sample of a B-side song by Red Hot Chili Peppers
> (seriously, rewatch this, this video is funnier than you remember)


You wanna know something funny? I had no idea this song or video existed, but I do remember the song showing up in the trailers for Sing.

I don't know if Sing or the actual song is cringier.


----------



## Floop (Dec 8, 2019)

Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 said:


> I got on for you, this boomer shit. Yes the actual Baby Boomer generation is to be blamed for a lot of the ills of our nation and maybe even the world right now, but most of these people complaining about them dont care about that they're just mad that some old person said "hey sonny maybe get off your phone and go outside heh heh". So now they think its funny to just pick on old people for being old, just brilliant and not spergy at all.


Oh you think that’s still relevant? Think again fuckface, everyone’s forgotten it’s original meaning and now it’s only used for anyone you don’t like.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Dec 8, 2019)

It always kinda felt like after Twilight passed, people weren't _as_ critical of things that other people liked. If something is popular now then it's usually universally praised and dissent is buried; only one side of the narrative survives. I mean, I am sick to fuckin hell of capeshit movies and Starwars what the fuck ever but I never really see anybody else talking about what makes a popular superhero movie bad. There is some discussion here and there, but generally most people still swallow any Starwars thing or capeshit movie whole and love it.

I think a person's proclivity to engage in hatefads is related to how much of Thing they are exposed to in daily life. Back in the day Backstreet Boys were talked about a lot, and so a "Beat Up the Backstreet Boys" game was uploaded to NewGrounds in 2005 by Tom Fulp. Most boys who grew up in that time probably still have a strong distaste for the Backstreet Boys.

In coming time, people will start getting annoyed by zoomers being obsessed with K-pop. (It's already annoying but people will only get more tired of them until it passes)


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Dec 8, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> I'm not an anime fan but I gave that a shot, since it was a cool concept.
> 
> It was really, _really_ shit.  *I guess it got hate because it was very much an anime thing that happened to attract people who don't like anime.*



Not to mention that SAO pretty much kickstarted the "trapped in a videogame/isekai" anime fad, since then, there has been dozens and dozens of "some otaku/neet/gamer gets killed and reincarnates in another world that works on videogame logic" i'd dare to say that's the only valid reason to hate on SAO, and it happes all the time in other media, be it videogames, books, movies, TV Shows, etc., something most people would consider below-average for some reason gets big, and the market floods with similar, and most of the time, shittier products, i think one of the reasons why COD was so hated years ago (i'm not sure if it still is) its because, once COD got big, the market was flooded with dozens if not hundreds of shitty military-styled shooters, wtih short campaigns or not campaign at all, sup-par multiplayer and they looked all the same because they were all gray and brown as if consoles or PCs at the time couldn't show more colors


----------



## CheezzyMach (Dec 8, 2019)

Medafag said:


> Not to mention that SAO pretty much kickstarted the "trapped in a videogame/isekai" anime fad, since then, there has been dozens and dozens of "some otaku/neet/gamer gets killed and reincarnates in another world that works on videogame logic" i'd dare to say that's the only valid reason to hate on SAO, and it happes all the time in other media, be it videogames, books, movies, TV Shows, etc., something most people would consider below-average for some reason gets big, and the market floods with similar, and most of the time, shittier products, i think one of the reasons why COD was so hated years ago (i'm not sure if it still is) its because, once COD got big, the market was flooded with dozens if not hundreds of shitty military-styled shooters, wtih short campaigns or not campaign at all, sup-par multiplayer and they looked all the same because they were all gray and brown as if consoles or PCs at the time couldn't show more colors


That actually reminds me.

Weebs who autistically hate Isekai and claim it ruined anime are amusing I remember the 2000s when everything was moe crap or a Haruhi clone.


----------



## PimpKramer (Dec 8, 2019)

Oddly enough after the shows hit streaming I saw arguments about Seinfeld vs Friends on social media where the opposing show was always painted as the worst series to ever be broadcast and really often it was from people who weren't alive or barely sentient during the original runs. It's strange how you can have that strong an opinion and actually argue over long concluded TV.


----------



## AsbestosFlaygon (Dec 9, 2019)

Circlejerk subreddits are fucking cancer, they're unfunny garbage and tend to end up doing the same shit as the community they're mocking, only difference being the set of opinions that they get their rocks off on.


----------



## TiggerNits (Dec 9, 2019)

The hate circle jerk about the F35 is really dumb. The program was a nightmare and the B model was terrible, but then after the issues with the A and B got ironed out by active duty usage, they've actually made believers out of almost every single guy I know that's flown them now. Hell, my old buddies who flew the AV-8B that have transitioned to the B say it's a massive improvement across the board now and isn't immediately killed in BFM by anything that can outrun the A-10. The guy I know who's now an instructor on the C says he loves it and thinks its a really good compliment to the Rhino family.

The only guy I know who has flown it and doesn't prefer it to his old ride is a former Strike Eagle pilot, and it makes sense since the F-15E is probably the best overall multirole aircraft ever built


----------



## OneEyedCool (Dec 9, 2019)

https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/The_Great_Sonic-cide_of_2007


----------



## No Exit (Dec 9, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> The AVGN really clicked with me because he's very average at video games, and would point out certain bullshit aspects of games that would give you trouble when you were actually playing them on the original console.  At the time, retro games weren't really regarded as anything but obsolete, and anyone still playing them at the time had likely moved onto just using emulators, which saved you a hell of a lot of trouble, since you could just save state anywhere.  Not to mention, it's easy to just think about the classics and forget the garbage when thinking about the NES, but the AVGN really captured the spirit of what it felt like to get a brand new game, only for it to be total garbage, but you played it anyway because that's all you had.  It was really genuine and came from the heart, and anyone who had that situation happen as a kid could easily empathize.
> 
> That's what set him apart from the fly-by-night faggots that tried to copy his formula. Getting angry in a vacuum is not funny - it needs to be over something silly.  The AVGN goes a step farther by getting you to empathize with him, and then become cartoonishly enraged at the game, as if you're playing it with him, and he's getting even angrier than you ever were.  That's why his formula works.


James made something special and it's amazing how many people tried to copy his formula. I think of the things that kept AVGN so good for so long was that James is stayed humble about the whole thing. Even now he still seems a bit awkward and confused that people like his stuff.
I know one of the worst copycats that people like for reasons I can't understand is Angry Joe. I never found him funny and am glad to see him washed up. Or just 90% of TGWTG reviewers in general.

It's a bit stupid to bring up but I think the hate KiwiFarms gets is pretty dumb. The sites been keeping track of retards for years and the fact that most twittertards still don't know anything about it but that it kills nigger trannies is pretty dumb.


----------



## AsbestosFlaygon (Dec 9, 2019)

No Exit said:


> James made something special and it's amazing how many people tried to copy his formula. I think of the things that kept AVGN so good for so long was that James is stayed humble about the whole thing. Even now he still seems a bit awkward and confused that people like his stuff.


I don't think that's why AVGN is higher quality than other angry reviews, that's more of a explanation why people aren't anywhere near as harsh with him than with other angry reviewers. I believe the big difference in quality and longevity is that James has a genuine love and understanding on what he covers, which is what gets lost most by many copycats.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Dec 9, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> The ultra-douchey video for Butterfly by the one-hit wonder Crazy Town, a band who made their entire career out of a sample of a B-side song by Red Hot Chili Peppers
> (seriously, rewatch this, this video is funnier than you remember)


Fuck you for making me remember these asshats existed and double fuck you for getting it stuck in my head. This shit got non stop radio play back when I was in my junior year and to this day I don't think I've hated a one hit wonder single more than this. 

Time for me to drink a whole lotta "lol calm down boomer" juice.


----------



## Neko GF (Dec 9, 2019)

The hate train for Onision is getting pretty stale. The videos and tweets mentioning him are incredibly repetitive often mentioning the exact same issues. His twitter replies are filled with the exact same boring, low effort memes.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Dec 9, 2019)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> The hate train for Onision is getting pretty stale. The videos and tweets mentioning him are incredibly repetitive often mentioning the exact same issues. His twitter replies are filled with the exact same boring, low effort memes.


Hard disagree. This thread is about things that got a disproportionate amount of hate that, at the end of the day, were not really THAT bad, or at least fairly harmless in the grand scheme of things. 

Onision, however, is exactly as bad - if not worse - as how his detractors make him out to be.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 9, 2019)

FierceBrosnan said:


> Fuck you for making me remember these asshats existed and double fuck you for getting it stuck in my head. This shit got non stop radio play back when I was in my junior year and to this day I don't think I've hated a one hit wonder single more than this.
> 
> Time for me to drink a whole lotta "lol calm down boomer" juice.


Here, just listen to this a few times to overwrite it in your head. The source song they sampled from:


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Dec 9, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> Here, just listen to this a few times to overwrite it in your head. The source song they sampled from:


You're a good man, I let anger get the best of me. I am sorry.


----------



## Neko GF (Dec 9, 2019)

Gar For Archer said:


> Hard disagree. This thread is about things that got a disproportionate amount of hate that, at the end of the day, were not really THAT bad, or at least fairly harmless in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> Onision, however, is exactly as bad - if not worse - as how his detractors make him out to be.


Fair enough. I agree that he has 100% earned his reputation. I called the hate train stale because of how it presented/ expressed- mostly with stale memes and videos that mention the same points over and over again to the point that they are almost identical to each other.


----------



## Count groudon (Dec 9, 2019)

I really don’t get all the hate Bill Cosby’s been getting in the past few years. I mean he’s just some old black dude that makes funny voices? Tf could he do to warrant all this? I don’t get it.


----------



## GnomeofDoc (Dec 9, 2019)

Wehraboos hating on American armor from WW2. Like bro I get it the Tiger was super cool and shit, but hot damn chill out.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 10, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> View attachment 1041950
> 
> Other things that could totally be memes:
> 
> ...



I don't even remember the Crazy Town video/song but I remember the whole obsession with fairies girls had back then.

Also I've long been a fan of the Bloodhound Gang, but haven't seen the Mope video before, that's a hoot.

I miss the vibe America had back then, unapologetically multicultural but not predicated on vilifying white men.


----------



## Bad Headspace (Dec 10, 2019)

GnomeofDoc said:


> Wehraboos hating on American armor from WW2. Like bro I get it the Tiger was super cool and shit, but hot damn chill out.


Funny how that started by basically yanks and western allies in general propagandizing their deeds in ww2 as "they had these super weapons but we still kicked their asses." We can also blame Germany's NATO integration in the 60s where they got promoted to be the "noble warriors with super engineering" we just beat and became friends with. (They were setting up the army again, so they needed to give them some positive feels.)

I don't hate on Germans in general but the Sherman is one aesthetic tank. It's a cute.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Dec 11, 2019)

PimpKramer said:


> Oddly enough after the shows hit streaming I saw arguments about Seinfeld vs Friends on social media where the opposing show was always painted as the worst series to ever be broadcast and really often it was from people who weren't alive or barely sentient during the original runs. It's strange how you can have that strong an opinion and actually argue over long concluded TV.



It seems that people believe that what other people enjoy threatens to conquer their own interests just by both existing at the same time, it's like the internet have created a shared consciousness or hivemind among some people where liking something they don't like on the internet is a form of invasive thought(that bleeds into their twitter feed, facebook, suggested viewing results etc, so it's not 100% irrational). And if Seinfeld is considered better than Friends then where does that leave the Friends fans? Why are they even watching or talking about Friends?

I think that's part of the reason why "fandoms" are both incredibly defensive and quick to attack other forms of pop-culture. Part of it might be knee-jerk consumerism/brand loyalty, if there's not a market for something that product is pulled but that thinking is so ingrained that it even applies to a show that stopped airing 20 years ago, another part might be the "consensus" fad, they don't want to end up on the wrong side of the consensus for many reasons.


----------



## Sundae (Dec 12, 2019)

Apologies if this has already been mentioned, but Linkin Park.  They don't deserve all of the hate they get.  I can understand if they're not your cup of tea, but they're not as bad as most people make them out to be.

















Also, rest in peace Chester Bennington.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 12, 2019)

Sundae said:


> Apologies if this has already been mentioned, but Linkin Park.  They don't deserve all of the hate they get.  I can understand if they're not your cup of tea, but they're not as bad as most people make them out to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't the biggest fan, but agreed. My friend loved Hybrid Theory in high school, and I liked a few tracks off it when he let me borrow it. This was one of my favorites.


----------



## Sundae (Dec 12, 2019)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> I wasn't the biggest fan, but agreed. My friend loved Hybrid Theory in high school, and I liked a few tracks off it when he let me borrow it. This was one of my favorites.



The remix version from their Reanimation album was pretty good.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Dec 12, 2019)

Sundae said:


> Apologies if this has already been mentioned, but Linkin Park.  They don't deserve all of the hate they get.  I can understand if they're not your cup of tea, but they're not as bad as most people make them out to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not ashamed too admit i like Linkin park (their old stuff anyway) and not once i listened to them unironically. since the days i watched Dragonball z and Naruto AMVs, i have always liked Linkin park.

speaking of AMV (anime music videos),  thats one of the fads that was real big in the early internet days. it started with just putting up clips of a series that plays during a song, into sick edits and flashes. do people still make em? cant be that big with all the copyright laws that now exist.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Dec 12, 2019)

The whole Obsession that people have about Flat Earthers annoys me to no end.

Not because they aren't complete morons, but they are complete morons who stay in their corner of the internet and don't annoy me with their shit. Do you know who doesn't do that? Anti-Flat Earthers who have to whine about Flat Earthers at every fucking chance.


----------



## Judge Holden (Dec 12, 2019)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> The whole Obsession that people have about Flat Earthers annoys me to no end.
> 
> Not because they aren't complete morons, but they are complete morons who stay in their corner of the internet and don't annoy me with their shit. Do you know who doesn't do that? Anti-Flat Earthers who have to whine about Flat Earthers at every fucking chance.


The flat earther obsession has been one of the best demonstrations of a "social phenomena" being actively engineered and spun out of thin air by the media and social media personalities massively inflating a tiny handful of trolls/literal crazy people into some great massive movement that needs to be stopped. 

In doing so they made damn sure every conspiracy theory addict on the planet, who have latched on to whatever "conspiracy" was getting attention in media for whatever reason, from 9/11 truthers to creationism to antivax shit to muh russia and whatever, jumped on the bandwagon and gave them fodder for endless articles and thinkpieces and crappy late night cable jokes. 

Its all part of the general media pattern of....
a) identify an easily attacked and effectively helpless fringe outgroup with no way of fighting back and no friends with power or influence
b) stupidly overinflate their numbers and the influence they have on wider society to turn their couple dozen numbers into literal millions
c) declare the absolute most extreme/crazy/hateful views of a tiny minority of this fringe or even just obvious trolls to be the universally accepted dogma of the group that they all believe, which thus proves they are not just harmless crazies and nobodies but a horrifically dangerous and vile threat to the lives of others
d) contrive horror stories which demonstrate the danger they prove to society while also being conveniently unprovable, usually some nebulous "harassment" or "threatening emails" 
e) now that all enlightened media and social media bigwigs are loudly proclaiming their fear and hate for this group, use it to smear anybody the media dislikes in general by claiming that "this hateful and dangerous outgroup supports and endorses X which shows that X is bad"
f) turn "fighting the evils of this hateful and dangerous outgroup" into a full on grift that useless media people can latch on to in order to improve their own brand and get attention for themselves


----------



## Xerxes IX (Dec 12, 2019)

Pewdiepie but for a very specific reason. When the Christchurch shooting happened my Twitter feed (lol yeah, I know) was immediately full of people outraged…about how the shooting proves he really is alt right and being a Pewdiepie fan is literally the current year version of being the Hitler Youth. I know attacks like this always result in people soapboxing about their politics, and the perp himself explicitly wanted that, but you would think Pewdiepie was the one who killed 50 people and not Tarrant because of how many more people were talking about him.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 12, 2019)

Flat earthers are morons but they're about as harmless as it's possible to be.  I only have a real problem with them when they're also antivaxers or something else that's actually a menace, which they sometimes are because people dumb enough to be flat earthers are probably also dumb enough to believe other actually dangerous dumb shit.

But if they're just flat earthers and nothing else, who cares?


----------



## Baby Jane Hudson (Dec 12, 2019)

Sovereign Citizens are annoying as hell. So are First Amendment auditors.  They are generally Soy Boys (or Girls) who go around intentionally agitating law enforcement and filming it, then showing it on social media to try and get people to become outraged over gubment authority abuses when they end up getting tazed for being asshats.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Count groudon said:


> I really don’t get all the hate Bill Cosby’s been getting in the past few years. I mean he’s just some old black dude that makes funny voices? Tf could he do to warrant all this? I don’t get it.


I think it's because he was the spokesperson for Subway and I guess people just really hate Subway for some reason


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 12, 2019)

Count groudon said:


> I really don’t get all the hate Bill Cosby’s been getting in the past few years.



It probably had to do with all the rapes he committed that he's in prison for.


----------



## Count groudon (Dec 12, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> It probably had to do with all the rapes he committed that he's in prison for.


Huh, really? Well that sucks, at least we still have Jared from Subway, right?


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Dec 13, 2019)

Count groudon said:


> Huh, really? Well that sucks, at least we still have Jared from Subway, right?


Turns out he really was giving kids AIDs


----------



## SpergPatrol (Dec 13, 2019)

I would say the dumb hate fads over kids cartoons
It is funny at first because these are always started by grown adults that are upset over something dumb like "teen titans go isn't the same as the original," and them just flip out over it.

But after a while dear god it always gets so out of control and becomes very annoying.
They seriously end up becoming so rabid and dumb I have seen posts of these tards online wanting to beat up children wearing the merchandise from those shows.

Then they spam this shit endlessly, seriously are no different then the rabid fans of these dumb shows, they act the exact same way just the other side of that unbearably stupid coin.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Dec 13, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> The ultra-douchey video for Butterfly by the one-hit wonder Crazy Town, a band who made their entire career out of a sample of a B-side song by Red Hot Chili Peppers
> (seriously, rewatch this, this video is funnier than you remember)



Not gonna lie, I have a real soft spot for this garbage song.


----------



## Spunt (Dec 13, 2019)

Yeah me too, but I think it's because it reminds me of a certain time and place in a nostalgic way. Though it's by far and away the best thing they ever did, and the fact that they didn't write the music for it speaks as to their talent. If you hate yourself, do a deep dive into the it discography. It's terrible on a whole new level. 

That said though, I think the whole Nu-Metal hate thing is overplayed. Yes there was some dross, but bands like Korn, Slipknot and Disturbed stood the test of time. And fuck, even the first two Limp Bizkit albums are big dumb fun.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 13, 2019)

Spunt said:


> That said though, I think the whole Nu-Metal hate thing is overplayed. Yes there was some dross, but bands like Korn, Slipknot and Disturbed stood the test of time. And fuck, even the first two Limp Bizkit albums are big dumb fun.



I dig Nu-Metal, it's at least unapologetically macho music unlike almost the entirety of modern popular music and while it may not be as good as classic rock of the 1970s and 1980s at least it was new rock being produced, where the hell did rock go as a genre?

I also fucking love pop punk of the 90s and 2000s, like this for example, tell me this isn't cool.






2000s music got so much hate at the time but it's aged very well, because a lot of it is at least as I said male oriented, around the time of your Lady Gagas and Katy Perrys popular music became almost entirety female dominated, music today is made strictly for a teenage female audience, whatever happened to "guy" music?

The test of time really is the ultimate test of anything and like you said, that music has stood the test of time.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Dec 14, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> 2000s music got so much hate at the time but it's aged very well, because a lot of it is at least as I said male oriented, around the time of your Lady Gagas and Katy Perrys popular music became almost entirety female dominated, music today is made strictly for a teenage female audience, whatever happened to "guy" music?



You keep forgetting to add the word "pop" in front of "music" for this argument. The real thing that's changed from 2001 to now is the decentralized nature of media. Back then, MTV was the prime driver of a band's major success. Now bands can be extremely successful within their niche and never show up on MTV or whatever else. 

Guy music absolutely still exists and there's a ton of it. It's just not being played in the mall while you're shopping for clothes (unless it's in Hot Topic or some skate shop), and who even watches TV anymore?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 14, 2019)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> You keep forgetting to add the word "pop" in front of "music" for this argument. The real thing that's changed from 2001 to now is the decentralized nature of media. Back then, MTV was the prime driver of a band's major success. Now bands can be extremely successful within their niche and never show up on MTV or whatever else.
> 
> Guy music absolutely still exists and there's a ton of it. It's just not being played in the mall while you're shopping for clothes (unless it's in Hot Topic or some skate shop), and who even watches TV anymore?



That's true, but you really gotta go digging for that stuff, if you're a casual music fan like me it's harder to discover stuff since it doesn't hang around wider pop culture like it used to.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Dec 14, 2019)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Eh, I never got the large hate for preschool shows. Come on, they are for little kids! That’s why they’re so low quality, so kids can eat them up every morning.


I always find it funny that there's a genuine hatedom for Caliou (or however it's spelled?) . Like bruh, isn't that show for kids at the "learning to not soil themselves" phase of life? What are you wachin' that for?


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 14, 2019)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> I always find it funny that there's a genuine hatedom for Caliou (or however it's spelled?) . Like bruh, isn't that show for kids at the "learning to not soil themselves" phase of life? What are you wachin' that for?



This one I can understand. I think it's mostly the parents or grandparents or other family members watching it with the kids. From what I've seen, the kid is written as a spoiled fucking brat who screams and throws tantrums constantly while his parents enable it. Who would want their kid watching that garbage, much less taking cues from it?


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Dec 14, 2019)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> I always find it funny that there's a genuine hatedom for Caliou (or however it's spelled?) . Like bruh, isn't that show for kids at the "learning to not soil themselves" phase of life? What are you wachin' that for?


I still think this is the funniest goddamn thing I ever read because it's supposed to be a sports news website and the article is about Arian Foster admitting he hates the show, but the article quickly devolves into a rant about the show.









						Arian Foster is right: Caillou is awful
					

Caillou -- one of the worst creations spawned by man -- has made a mortal enemy in Arian Foster. Now, the Texans running back is looking to rally against this despicable, hairless child.




					www.sbnation.com
				




I don't know how much of this is genuine or if it's parody, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't find it hilarious.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Dec 18, 2019)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> I always find it funny that there's a genuine hatedom for Caliou (or however it's spelled?) . Like bruh, isn't that show for kids at the "learning to not soil themselves" phase of life? What are you wachin' that for?


Kay-loo you’re GROUNDED!!!


----------



## A Logging Company (Dec 19, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> whatever happened to "guy" music?


They went to obscure bandcamp pages, and still play at seedy bars on a Tuesday night.

Hate fads are largely just a way for people to jack themselves off. "Ha! You like x? You're an x-er? Don't you know x is stupid and dumb? x is the the death of y! y was so much better before x came along, and ruined it.  x is just the woooorst. My taste/opinions are soooo much better than you and x-ers. Stupid dumb x-ers, amirtie?" Hate fads are just a socially acceptable normie forms of alogging when you think about.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 19, 2019)

A Humble Ewok said:


> They went to obscure bandcamp pages, and still play at seedy bars on a Tuesday night.
> 
> Hate fads are largely just a way for people to jack themselves off. "Ha! You like x? You're an x-er? Don't you know x is stupid and dumb? x is the the death of y! y was so much better before x came along, and ruined it.  x is just the woooorst. My taste/opinions are soooo much better than you and x-ers. Stupid dumb x-ers, amirtie?" Hate fads are just a socially acceptable normie forms of alogging when you think about.



Sometimes things just plain suck, but there's nothing to be gained from having such a blanket cynicism about everything.

I remember there was a lot of that done deep, just incredibly bitter cynicism in the 2000s and it's one of the thing I don't miss about the decade, it's especially so dated now because if people were cynical about the 2000s they hadn't seen nothing yet.


----------



## A Logging Company (Dec 19, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> Sometimes things just plain suck, but there's nothing to be gained from having such a blanket cynicism about everything.
> 
> I remember there was a lot of that done deep, just incredibly bitter cynicism in the 2000s and it's one of the thing I don't miss about the decade, it's especially so dated now because if people were cynical about the 2000s they hadn't seen nothing yet.


Well this is the decade where the Dot Com crash, 9/11, The Iraq War, and the '08 Financial Crisis happened. I prefer the cynicism of that time to whatever we had this decade, with this deep engraned "Us vs Them" mentality that amounts to nothing but another aveneue for people to jack themselves off.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 19, 2019)

A Humble Ewok said:


> Well this is the decade where the Dot Com crash, 9/11, The Iraq War, and the '08 Financial Crisis happened. I prefer the cynicism of that time to whatever we had this decade, with this deep engraned "Us vs Them" mentality that amounts to nothing but another aveneue for people to jack themselves off.



Well to be clear I'm talking about cynicism over pop culture.

The 2000s was not the best time for pop culture but nor was it as bad as some people seemed to think at the time.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 19, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> Well to be clear I'm talking about cynicism over pop culture.
> 
> The 2000s was not the best time for pop culture but nor was it as bad as some people seemed to think at the time.



Agreed. 

The early and mid-2000's were actually pretty decent in terms of pop culture compared to the late 2000's and 2010's. 

The Great Recession and the rise of smartphones seemed to be the turning point for when pop culture started to truly crash and burn, and then the rise of "Current Year" identity politics in 2013-2014 really poured a fuckton of gasoline onto that fire.

Hopefully things will mellow out and improve in the 2020's. I'm unsure if they will, but I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Detrogen (Dec 19, 2019)

I’ve mentioned this before in one of the music threads, but since the topic has shifted to the early 2000’s pop culture, I have to mention Creed. To this day, if you bring up Creed in any discussion about music people will shit all over them as if they’re the second coming of Hitler. I got into them about 2 years ago, and I really don’t understand it.

You could echo pretty much the same sentiments for Nickelback. I’m not really into them but apart from the funny photograph meme what has ruthlessly shitting on everything Nickelback has done accomplished besides probably making Chad Kroeger want to kill himself?


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 19, 2019)

Detrogen said:


> I’ve mentioned this before in one of the music threads, but since the topic has shifted to the early 2000’s pop culture, I have to mention Creed. To this day, if you bring up Creed in any discussion about music people will shit all over them as if they’re the second coming of Hitler. I got into them about 2 years ago, and I really don’t understand it.



They're barely even relevant.  The #1 hit for the name is some movie and the second looks like Apollo Creed from the Rocky movies.  I think the hate is just for being a relatively popular band that were just openly Christian.  Or even might have been, since they never even called themselves that.  So it's Nickelback hate + fedora tipping.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Dec 19, 2019)

“Overwatch bad TF2 good” and “Still better facial animations than Mass Effect Andromeda.” The REEEEing over Hazbin Hotel and Vivziepop has already gotten stale too.

Edit: Can't believe I forgot the collective hate boner for Family Guy.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Dec 19, 2019)

There was a large hate base for “teen/tween sitcoms” back in the mid 2000’s. Personally, I don’t see anything “bad” about shows like _ICarly _and _Drake & Josh_. Why do people always treat it like it’s some big disaster?


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 19, 2019)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> There was a large hate base for “teen/tween sitcoms” back in the mid 2000’s. Personally, I don’t see anything “bad” about shows like _ICarly _and _Drake & Josh_. Why do people always treat it like it’s some big disaster?



Probably because of Dan Schneider, the Harvey Weinstein of tween shows, who seems to have completely skated metoo.


----------



## snailslime (Dec 19, 2019)

bts. i'd also say the "pretty boy look" but hairy neanderthals are always gonna complain that girls find pretty boys cute


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Dec 19, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Probably because of Dan Schneider, the Harvey Weinstein of tween shows, who seems to have completely skated metoo.


I mean’t like adult men blaming “kiddie shows” for society's downfall, or sending death threats to teenager for no reason. It just got old fast. This was during the 2000’s remind you, before the Schneider incident.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 19, 2019)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> I mean’t like adult men blaming “kiddie shows” for society's downfall, or sending death threats to teenager for no reason. It just got old fast. This was during the 2000’s remind you, before the Schneider incident.



Schneider's whole career was decades of that kind of shit.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Dec 19, 2019)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> There was a large hate base for “teen/tween sitcoms” back in the mid 2000’s. Personally, I don’t see anything “bad” about shows like _ICarly _and _Drake & Josh_. Why do people always treat it like it’s some big disaster?



iCarly angers me because it was on when I ate lunch and I didn't understand what was going on or why there was a laugh track. I felt like a monkey getting taunted by something.

Call of Duty hate got old pretty fast and the current Call of Duty indifference is more appropriate.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Dec 19, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Schneider's whole career was decades of that kind of shit.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Dec 20, 2019)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


>


You know, Dan Schneider does kinda look like a blobfish, which probably explains why he is so creepy.


----------



## Give Her The D (Dec 20, 2019)

R.A.E.L. said:


> “Overwatch bad TF2 good”



I think part of this is over Blizzard being woke, which I hate Blizzard's wokeness but Overwatch was at least fun for me for a while.


----------



## Floop (Dec 20, 2019)

Kacchan said:


> I think part of this is over Blizzard being woke, which I hate Blizzard's wokeness but Overwatch was at least fun for me for a while.


It was fun for a while too, but after a while I just played nothing but deathmatch mode, until finally quitting and going back to tf2.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Dec 20, 2019)

Kacchan said:


> I think part of this is over Blizzard being woke, which I hate Blizzard's wokeness but Overwatch was at least fun for me for a while.


Doesn’t make it any less obnoxious.

I don’t care if people are getting bored of Overwatch, but the TF2 stans shitting a brick every time it comes up is beyond asinine.


----------



## I Love Beef (Dec 20, 2019)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> im not ashamed too admit i like Linkin park (their old stuff anyway) and not once i listened to them unironically. since the days i watched Dragonball z and Naruto AMVs, i have always liked Linkin park.
> 
> speaking of AMV (anime music videos),  thats one of the fads that was real big in the early internet days. it started with just putting up clips of a series that plays during a song, into sick edits and flashes. do people still make em? cant be that big with all the copyright laws that now exist.


Yeah, they do, and it's still Sturgeons' Law out there, but when you get a good AMV, you get an amazing AMV.





SpergPatrol said:


> I would say the dumb hate fads over kids cartoons
> It is funny at first because these are always started by grown adults that are upset over something dumb like "teen titans go isn't the same as the original," and them just flip out over it.
> 
> But after a while dear god it always gets so out of control and becomes very annoying.
> ...


Gee, it's totally not like I am this

(Totally has an autistic review on Mr. Enter's thread on CatDog, remember kids, you are what you eat, flush out that lolcow beef)


----------



## Red Hood (Dec 20, 2019)

I think we're moving away from generically hating everything as Gen X increasingly fades into obscurity. That was their thing, and look where it got them.


Detrogen said:


> I’ve mentioned this before in one of the music threads, but since the topic has shifted to the early 2000’s pop culture, I have to mention Creed. To this day, if you bring up Creed in any discussion about music people will shit all over them as if they’re the second coming of Hitler. I got into them about 2 years ago, and I really don’t understand it.
> 
> You could echo pretty much the same sentiments for Nickelback. I’m not really into them but apart from the funny photograph meme what has ruthlessly shitting on everything Nickelback has done accomplished besides probably making Chad Kroeger want to kill himself?


I'm sure Chad Kroeger doesn't care. For all the hate they get, Nickelback still tours and sells albums, which is pretty damned good for a rock band anymore.

It's like that moment with The Critic on The Simpsons.

"How do you sleep at night?"

"On top of a pile of money, with many beautiful ladies."


----------



## Xarpho (Dec 20, 2019)

AsbestosFlaygon said:


> ...the big difference in quality and longevity is that James has a genuine love and understanding on what he covers, which is what gets lost most by many copycats.


That may have been true in the first few years of AVGN but as early as 2011 (when many of the copycats were still fairly strong) it was clear he was playing games not from his childhood (likely bought second hand) without even a rudimentary read on Wikipedia about it, if that. I know I've ragged on James about that before. And you can tell that by 2011 the reviews were increasingly manufactured (but not nearly to the point today).


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 20, 2019)

Detrogen said:


> I’ve mentioned this before in one of the music threads, but since the topic has shifted to the early 2000’s pop culture, I have to mention Creed. To this day, if you bring up Creed in any discussion about music people will shit all over them as if they’re the second coming of Hitler. I got into them about 2 years ago, and I really don’t understand it.
> 
> You could echo pretty much the same sentiments for Nickelback. I’m not really into them but apart from the funny photograph meme what has ruthlessly shitting on everything Nickelback has done accomplished besides probably making Chad Kroeger want to kill himself?


P.O.D. had the same kind of thing happen with them.  Nu-metal, openly Christian, irrational fedora-tipping hate. 

You know, P.O.D., the band that did this song:





And... um... were they a one-hit wonder?

edit: oh they've put out 11 albums and they're still going, lolwut


----------



## AsbestosFlaygon (Dec 20, 2019)

Xarpho said:


> That may have been true in the first few years of AVGN but as early as 2011 (when many of the copycats were still fairly strong) it was clear he was playing games not from his childhood (likely bought second hand) without even a rudimentary read on Wikipedia about it, if that. I know I've ragged on James about that before. And you can tell that by 2011 the reviews were increasingly manufactured (but not nearly to the point today).


He's definitely not very in-depth, but I don't think he's ever particularly inaccurate, which I think signals that he does play them a decent amount and puts in the effort to fact check. As for his reviews feeling manufactured I disagree, they don't feel like they're products made by committee, if they were I'd argue they'd be more like the old reviews then Doug's skit reviews. The increase in skits over the years is a move of passion, James clearly loves film production and want to do that more, so he wants to bring that to AVGN. I really dislike the increasing amount of skits, but I wouldn't say that they feel manufactured, even if there's more manufacturing that goes into them ironically.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 20, 2019)

The Shadow said:


> I think we're moving away from generically hating everything as Gen X increasingly fades into obscurity. That was their thing, and look where it got them.



What made that generation so cynical?


----------



## Floop (Dec 20, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> What made that generation so cynical?


People disagreeing with them.


----------



## Crichax (Dec 20, 2019)

The hate towards certain character ships boggles my mind. Sure, the shipping community is easily one of the craziest out there, and deserves to be laughed at. 

But the amount of people who hate harmless ships which would honestly be interesting to see play out in fanfictions (like Zuko X Katara) just annoys me.


----------



## ManateeHunter (Dec 20, 2019)

It's kinda a local thing, but…

*Kemono Friends 2*
I get it. The anime was a shitshow complete with behind-the-scenes drama to boot. However, the conspiracy theorists and ego-stroking hate reviews of this shit has spiraled into a lulzy movement on its own. Just accept that the first anime was a fluke in a long line of shitty media and get over it, you fucking NEETs.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 20, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> What made that generation so cynical?



The obvious fact that the world was turning into what it is now.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Dec 20, 2019)

The Shadow said:


> I think we're moving away from generically hating everything as Gen X increasingly fades into obscurity. That was their thing, and look where it got them.
> 
> I'm sure Chad Kroeger doesn't care. For all the hate they get, Nickelback still tours and sells albums, which is pretty damned good for a rock band anymore.
> 
> ...


Are rock bands even profitable these days? Seems like rap is way too saturated these days.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 20, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> The obvious fact that the world was turning into what it is now.



Was that really so obvious circa the 90s or whenever?


----------



## Red Hood (Dec 20, 2019)

Cedric_Eff said:


> Are rock bands even profitable these days? Seems like rap is way too saturated these days.


Rap is more mainstream, but if you've got a legacy fanbase (and Nickelback does, if not as much as say, Metallica). 

A problem with newer rock bands is actually rock fans being hipsters that accuse rock bands of selling out if anyone has heard of them.


----------



## Dysnomia (Dec 20, 2019)

Crichax said:


> The hate towards certain character ships boggles my mind. Sure, the shipping community is easily one of the craziest out there, and deserves to be laughed at.
> 
> But the amount of people who hate harmless ships which would honestly be interesting to see play out in fanfictions (like Zuko X Katara) just annoys me.



There were a lot of autistic and downright manic ZuTara shippers on DA anf ff.net though. Athough that can be said of any ship, canon or not. People get way too into their fictional fapfests sometimes. But the haters got just as bad after awhile.



The Shadow said:


> Rap is more mainstream, but if you've got a legacy fanbase (and Nickelback does, if not as much as say, Metallica).
> 
> A problem with newer rock bands is actually rock fans being hipsters that accuse rock bands of selling out if anyone has heard of them.



I'm curious to see how the Motley Crue/Def Leppard/Poison stadium tour pans out. The Dirt earned the Crue more young fans fawning over 35 year old pics of Nikki. The movie makes Tommy look like a giant huggable cartoon character. 

It looks like Vince is losing some weight. Still on a boat to Beetus Island at this rate though. But Mick looks like a reanimated corpse. I saw the promo pics and he is so pale and fragile looking. This will probably be his last hurrah.

I don't see this doing near as well as GNR. I knew the Crue would eventually come back. 

I really hate the sell out thing. Because like it or not music is the band's job and they want to be successful. If you want them all living in the drummer's mom's basement, working at a gas station and doing Stacy's pool party this weekend for beer money go fuck yourself. Because you aren't doing the and any favors with that kind of attitude.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Dec 21, 2019)

The hate for Justin Beiber, it was cool at first, then it got old, especially after his “crazy phase”

also on that ICarly post, I was gonna mention _High School Musical, _but then but then I got lazy


----------



## Slav Power (Dec 21, 2019)

There used to be hate on a Polish Youtuber called Klocuch, which used to be a kid with an annoying voice making shitty videos and everyone laughed at him. Nowadays, Klocuch is actually a grown man doing a persona of a kid, but instead makes genuinely interesting content.


----------



## Pargon (Dec 21, 2019)

The Shadow said:


> I think we're moving away from generically hating everything as Gen X increasingly fades into obscurity. That was their thing, and look where it got them.


Instead we now have some bizarre chimeric cross-generational thing where 55-year olds and 20somethings are bonding over their love of sterilized mass market products that are impossible to escape thanks to corporate-sponsored cultural penetration so deep that it'd make Ron Jeremy jealous.

I'll stick with my unequivocal cynicism and hate, thanks.

EDIT: of course, I'm not sure how I neglected to mention the fact that anyone is only permitted to publicly express their affection for media so long as the creators involved are known to be in lock-step with the prevailing sociopolitical views of the moment, and if they are not leading the charge then you the consumer are some kind of monster for supporting them. It's become impossible for people to separate the work from the creator and it's the new cancer that is killing Art. Remaining anonymous and/or apolitical are the only options, and one leads almost inevitability to starvation while the other is so fine an edge to walk as to be impossible, or damn near it. There will come a time that the baying for an artist's blood will become so fierce that every film will be directed by Alan Smithee and everything will be written by a faceless committee just as the multi-hundred million dollar productions already are today. This is the future we're accepting and all it deserves is fire and salt.

I guess that's the hate fad I despise: the socially-mandated kind.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Dec 21, 2019)

ManateeHunter said:


> It's kinda a local thing, but…
> 
> *Kemono Friends 2*
> I get it. The anime was a shitshow complete with behind-the-scenes drama to boot. However, the conspiracy theorists and ego-stroking hate reviews of this shit has spiraled into a lulzy movement on its own. Just accept that the first anime was a fluke in a long line of shitty media and get over it, you fucking NEETs.


I didn’t even know that existed. Did even make a part 2??


----------



## ManateeHunter (Dec 21, 2019)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> I didn’t even know that existed. Did even make a part 2??


It was sort of like "The Last Jedi" of Kemono Friends, if you know what I mean…


----------



## TheImportantFart (Dec 22, 2019)

I honestly thought the hate _Captain Marvel _got when it first came out was pretty ridiculous. Yes, Brie Larson’s a bitch who runs her mouth and says callous shit all the time, but watching turbo spergs on this very forum like BoomerDenton (lol, dead) work themselves into a tizzy over how the film was going to be the death of the MCU and Western Civilisation itself was just embarrassing. Ultimately, the film was just another watchable, if forgettable MCU film, and it was kind of funny seeing everyone who said it would flop at the Box Office having to suddenly backpedal when it made over a billion.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Dec 22, 2019)

TheImportantFart said:


> I honestly thought the hate _Captain Marvel _got when it first came out was pretty ridiculous. Yes, Brie Larson’s a bitch who runs her mouth and says callous shit all the time, but watching turbo spergs on this very forum like BoomerDenton (lol, dead) work themselves into a tizzy over how the film was going to be the death of the MCU and Western Civilisation itself was just embarrassing. Ultimately, the film was just another watchable, if forgettable MCU film, and it was kind of funny seeing everyone who said it would flop at the Box Office having to suddenly backpedal when it made over a billion.


I just thought it was funny watching the anti-SJWs REEEE just as hard for months on end as the SJWs do when somebody said something THEY didn't like


----------



## TiggerNits (Dec 23, 2019)

Hating (especially self-hating) on white people for building the civilizations that have supported descendants of outright weaker and dysfunctional societies is getting pretty lame









						r/FragileWhiteRedditor
					

r/FragileWhiteRedditor: A subreddit for mocking reddit's large, vocal, and hypocritical fragile white population. We are a satirical …




					www.reddit.com
				




I bet 90% of them are just pissy community college drop outs pretending to be mulatto on the internet


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 23, 2019)

TiggerNits said:


> Hating (especially self-hating) on white people for building the civilizations that have supported descendants of outright weaker and dysfunctional societies is getting pretty lame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I clicked a few random profiles and checked their "submitted" tab, and every last one of those people just seem to spend all day posting really spiteful, angry content, all sort of the samey stuff.  Not a single one of 'em seems happy with their lives, they live in fear of the right-wing boogie man. 

So it's distilled Reddit, basically.


----------



## ditto (Apr 13, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> I clicked a few random profiles and checked their "submitted" tab, and every last one of those people just seem to spend all day posting really spiteful, angry content, all sort of the samey stuff.  Not a single one of 'em seems happy with their lives, they live in fear of the right-wing boogie man.
> 
> So it's distilled Reddit, basically.



Check out r/FragileBlackRedditor (Moderator: u/PraiseBeToScience)

*


*


			http://archive.vn/iV23i
		


"wh*te" people lol


----------



## Lensherr (Jul 30, 2020)

TheImportantFart said:


> I honestly thought the hate _Captain Marvel _got when it first came out was pretty ridiculous. Yes, Brie Larson’s a bitch who runs her mouth and says callous shit all the time, but watching turbo spergs on this very forum like BoomerDenton (lol, dead) work themselves into a tizzy over how the film was going to be the death of the MCU and Western Civilisation itself was just embarrassing. Ultimately, the film was just another watchable, if forgettable MCU film, and it was kind of funny seeing everyone who said it would flop at the Box Office having to suddenly backpedal when it made over a billion.


I definitely feel like this is a trend that happens with a lot of media that ends up being forgettable pap ultimately (particularly large franchises like Star Wars, Marvel, DC, Game of Thrones, etc.): you have YouTubers like Geeks+Gamers and The Quartering who upload mountains of hyperbolic clickbait in order to profit off of dissatisfaction with said media (some grievances being legitimate, others not so much), and once they’ve beaten the proverbial horse into a bloody, formless pulp they move onto a different piece of media.

The negative side-effect of this model IMO is that these videos end up getting pushed to the forefront of YouTube due to the grifters knowing how to game the algorithm, and as a result of this, actually insightful videos and channels who often make thoughtful critiques of the exact same aforementioned media as well as videos covering smaller films/tv shows/games/whatever that are deserving of more attention don't get nearly as many views.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Sep 13, 2020)

Freddy Freaker said:


> Minecraft is objectively more autistic than Fortnite


There's no autism quite like the Minecraft Community's autism.

Speaking of which, I personally got tired of Minecraft's Hatedom (although, I'm not sure how prevalent they are now-a-days because the game's resugence in popularity outside of maybe hipsters that are upset that it's no longer a niche game they can play with their friends). I never understood the jabs people make towards the game, because all I saw was a simplistic blocky sandbox. People acted like it was this bizarre creature when in reality it was just this inoffensive game that was, at worse, boring to anyone who couldn't it into it.

I'm pretty sure most of the hatred for the game was more directed at the fandom rather than game itself (not that I blame them) and some of it's hatedom also consisting of the "game played by kids bad" crowd.

Same could be said about fortnite and CoD, for the most part.


----------



## Terrorist (Sep 13, 2020)

The Westboro Baptist Church. Basically everyone online shouting "I am a conformist! I accept the liberal narrative!" at like 5 guys with signs while acting like they were fighting some great powerful evil. Embarrassing.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 13, 2020)

Terrorist said:


> The Westboro Baptist Church. Basically everyone online shouting "I am a conformist! I accept the liberal narrative!" at like 5 guys with signs while acting like they were fighting some great powerful evil. Embarrassing.


Aight but the WBC do behave like real cunts tho


----------



## VIPPER? (Sep 13, 2020)

Nickelback did nothing wrong.  If you think they are/were overplayed, blame the CRTC.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 13, 2020)

VIPPER? said:


> Nickelback did nothing wrong.  If you think they are/were overplayed, blame the CRTC.



I don't like or dislike Nickelback because there's nothing there to have any feeling about.  If there is anything I don't like about a Nickelback song coming on the radio when I am driving, it is that it is not bad enough to make me change the station so I end up going into a second hour of listening to a shitty Jack format radio station.


----------



## Basil II (Sep 13, 2020)

anything that was popular to hate in 2010 youtube like religious people, justin bieber, etc.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Sep 13, 2020)

Rip me a new one if you want but....the hate aimed at furries and bronies. I guess we just needed something to hate before sjws, white knights, e thots, simps, became I thing. I say as long as no actual animals or children are being harmed let the tarded pervs have their fun.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Sep 13, 2020)

Jasonfan89 said:


> Rip me a new one if you want but....the hate aimed at furries and bronies. I guess we just needed something to hate before sjws, white knights, e thots, simps, became I thing. I say as long as no actual animals or children are being harmed let the tarded pervs have their fun.


Found the furry.

The 2000's bit of hating anyone who accomplished anything or tried to do anything. Usually coupled with "You aren't special" or "You're not better than me, stop posting about your stupid cold iron forgework, faggot."

Now it's pretty much a good bet those people all became bugmen.


----------



## Max Doof (Sep 13, 2020)

In retrospect, behind the meme's hate was really overkill and soured my view on emp's content even if he later apologized and the fact their really exists a "meme culture" is just gay.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Sep 14, 2020)

doof said:


> In retrospect, behind the meme's hate was really overkill and soured my view on emp's content even if he later apologized and the fact their really exists a "meme culture" is just gay.


Same, it's just a classic of people taking jokes way too seriously.


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 14, 2020)

Furries


----------



## Pee Cola (Sep 14, 2020)

VIPPER? said:


> Nickelback did nothing wrong.  If you think they are/were overplayed, blame the CRTC.



Nickelback is unironically the world's best Metallica tribute band.






It's just a pity that their own songs are fucking cancerous, but probably not cancerous enough to provoke a full-scale jihad against.  Definitely one of those hate fads that was done to death.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Sep 14, 2020)

Jasonfan89 said:


> Rip me a new one if you want but....the hate aimed at furries and bronies. I guess we just needed something to hate before sjws, white knights, e thots, simps, became I thing. I say as long as no actual animals or children are being harmed let the tarded pervs have their fun.


I think furry hate has become kind of meta. People hated on them, then they became this overplayed target of hate, then the fact that they were such a standard issue thing to hate on became the joke in itself.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 14, 2020)

Terrorist said:


> The Westboro Baptist Church. Basically everyone online shouting "I am a conformist! I accept the liberal narrative!" at like 5 guys with signs while acting like they were fighting some great powerful evil. Embarrassing.



Westboro Baptist Church were god-awful but the hatred of them did get ridiculous as it became more apparent they were weak and irrelevant. Their shtick got stale and once Fred Phelps died, even the goddamn mainstream media stopped giving a shit about them.

I'm a bit perplexed as to why a hardcore Catholic like you would defend literal Hyper-Calvinists who think Catholicism is just crypto-paganism (and that paganism is just crypto-Satanism) but I agree attacking the WBC in 2020 is going after some of the lowest hanging fruit.



AnOminous said:


> I don't like or dislike Nickelback because there's nothing there to have any feeling about.  If there is anything I don't like about a Nickelback song coming on the radio when I am driving, it is that it is not bad enough to make me change the station so I end up going into a second hour of listening to a shitty Jack format radio station.



I hated Nickelback even when they were popular but I'm a classic rock and oldies sperg who thinks punk and alternative rock were largely a mistake (my love of early 80's goth rock aside) but the weird thing about the Nickelback hate fad is that it happened years after they ceased to be popular or relevant. I stopped giving a shit about Nickelback around the time everyone else started hating on them out of nowhere. I honestly didn't get it.

Usually music hate fads tend to occur during the peak of the artist's popularity like Justin Bieber or One Direction or the bubblegum pop stars and boy bands of the late 90's and early 2000's. 



Jasonfan89 said:


> Rip me a new one if you want but....the hate aimed at furries and bronies. I guess we just needed something to hate before sjws, white knights, e thots, simps, became I thing. I say as long as no actual animals or children are being harmed let the tarded pervs have their fun.



Furries and bronies are pretty awful in their own right and were never good, but you do have a point where a lot of the more relatively mild furries that were considered the peak of cringe in the early 2000's is now just sedate compared to "Current Year" political spergs or even the majority of furries in the 2010's and 2020.



{o}P II said:


> Furries



Found the furry



Tragi-Chan said:


> I think furry hate has become kind of meta. People hated on them, then they became this overplayed target of hate, then the fact that they were such a standard issue thing to hate on became the joke in itself.



The thing with furry hate is that it's kind of cyclical but they've always been hated on even by the other geeks. Even weebs are viewed more favorably than furries are by anyone who's not an SJW (and most furries these days tend to be woke) and the weebs even had the "Anime Boom" in the first half of the 2000's while furries have been looked down on since they got started back in the 70's.

Furries also have this weird talent where they somehow always manage to outdo themselves in the cringe department and just generally get worse as a community as time goes on which helps ensure they remain a common hate fad. The rise of the Woke Left and the Alt-Right should have been a golden opportunity for furries to just be seen as a passe low-hanging fruit except for the fact the vast majority of the furries became turbo SJW's and BreadTube types.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 14, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> The thing with furry hate is that it's kind of cyclical but they've always been hated on even by the other geeks.



Furries and bronies were mostly hated because they would show up everywhere, fuck everything up, and never stop inserting furfaggotry or ponies into literally everything, no matter how completely inappropriate.  To the extent they still do that, they're still hated.  Mostly both groups have mellowed out.

SJW furries are now the current worst furries, and the fact they're furries is usually the least shitty thing about them.


----------



## Kiyoshi's Wristbrace (Sep 18, 2020)

Everything from the year 2020. They're already old.


----------



## Krystal (Sep 22, 2020)

She-ra redesign. It was literally a still frame. Only to find out that it wasn't her permanent redesign, just bad image to show.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Sep 24, 2020)

The Last Jedi. I do not argue, that this movie fucking sucks and that it was the last nail in the coffin of the original trilogy, that sealed the fate of the next instalment. But I've seen entire channels building their fanbase exclusively by nitpicking every fucking detail in this trash heap up until the release of The Rise of Skywalker. It's also funny, how some of them praised TFA, when it had same problems and was basically a precursor to everything bad in TLJ. I've already sperged in detail about Disney trilogy, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Sep 24, 2020)

I don't know if this counts as "hate" but flat earthers. Debunking them doesn't make you smart. Stop pretending they're relevant or scary or proof of how dumb and deluded the plebs are. On top of being a tiny, statistically insignificant minority, most of them either have legitimate mental issues or are only doing it for the meme.

People who devote time and energy to arguing against flat earth are exactly as respectable as if someone normal devoted themselves to debating people with Down's Syndrome and making "epic reckt" compilation videos of it. The Downies aren't the cows in that situation. You are.


----------



## TheImportantFart (Sep 24, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> I don't know if this counts as "hate" but flat earthers. Debunking them doesn't make you smart. Stop pretending they're relevant or scary or proof of how dumb and deluded the plebs are. On top of being a tiny, statistically insignificant minority, most of them either have legitimate mental issues or are only doing it for the meme.
> 
> People who devote time and energy to arguing against flat earth are exactly as respectable as if someone normal devoted themselves to debating people with Down's Syndrome and making "epic reckt" compilation videos of it. The Downies aren't the cows in that situation. You are.


At least debunking intelligent design takes some knowledge of evolutionary biology. A toddler can debunk flat earth shit.

BreadTube in particular has an odd obsession with them.


----------



## Punished Magician (Sep 24, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> I don't know if this counts as "hate" but flat earthers. Debunking them doesn't make you smart. Stop pretending they're relevant or scary or proof of how dumb and deluded the plebs are. On top of being a tiny, statistically insignificant minority, most of them either have legitimate mental issues or are only doing it for the meme.
> 
> People who devote time and energy to arguing against flat earth are exactly as respectable as if someone normal devoted themselves to debating people with Down's Syndrome and making "epic reckt" compilation videos of it. The Downies aren't the cows in that situation. You are.


My absolute favorite is when they can't even properly debunk the flat earthers' claims, failing to disprove the ramblings of crazy people.
I remember one video (was too long ago for me to remember the name) where they flew a camera up with a rocket or drone or whatever, and the earth under them was round. But the lens they were using made even the shot of the ground under them before the launch, look round... 
You had one fucking job, man. You failed to debunk flat earth. That's like losing a debate about economics to a seven year old. You reached for the lowest hanging fruit, but were too short to get it. 
One thing I've noticed, is that these proverbial midgets don't laugh at the crazy morons that they somehow manage to be dumber than. No, they get ANGRY at them. "What's this, a dumb but ultimately harmless individual posting hilariously stupid schizo shit? WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU, FUCK YOU, SCUM OF THE EARTH ASSHOLE". They usually try to politicize it too, trying to paint it as right-wing or something
I don't have any explanation for this behavior, it truly baffles me. I get being mad at someone if they do something wrong, but being stupid is hardly a reason to hate an internet stranger's guts, especially when it's so fun to just laugh at them.


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 24, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> I don't know if this counts as "hate" but flat earthers. Debunking them doesn't make you smart. Stop pretending they're relevant or scary or proof of how dumb and deluded the plebs are. On top of being a tiny, statistically insignificant minority, most of them either have legitimate mental issues or are only doing it for the meme.


Flat earthers are some of the most peaceful group of people now in 2020. I'll take them over this bullshit we have now.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Sep 24, 2020)

TheImportantFart said:


> At least debunking intelligent design takes some knowledge of evolutionary biology. A toddler can debunk flat earth shit.


That isn't even the worst of it.

Lets say for a second that the flat earthers are correct..and the earth is indeed flat.

Does..that change your day to day life one bit?


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 24, 2020)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> That isn't even the worst of it.
> 
> Lets say for a second that the flat earthers are correct..and the earth is indeed flat.
> 
> Does..that change your day to day life one bit?



Considering my GPS would immediately stop working, and my Internet would go out, and nearly every piece of technology that exists would nearly instantly stop working, yeah.  Also forget flying anywhere with current technology.  It would have to be retrofitted to work on a flat world.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Sep 24, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Considering my GPS would immediately stop working, and my Internet would go out, and nearly every piece of technology that exists would nearly instantly stop working, yeah.  Also forget flying anywhere with current technology.  It would have to be retrofitted to work on a flat world.


But..it all works already.

Like if Trump came out today and announced "LOL YOU IDIOTS REALLY THOUGHT THE WORLD WAS ROUND LOL NO ITS FLAT" nothing would fundamentally change in most peoples lives..everything that works now already.


----------



## AnimeAvatard (Sep 24, 2020)

Anyone mention Trump yet? I’m sure they already had but I’m not reading through this whole thread.

Trump hate got old back before he was even elected and now is at the point where it is at the equivalent of being as old as Barb Chandler.


----------



## Shiversblood (Sep 25, 2020)

Man it got real old real fast not even joking. There’s four more years. The old jokes that have been worn out they just keep coming and the old hate and the anger and the insanity regarding it it’s so intense.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Sep 25, 2020)

SecretChihiroResistance said:


> Anyone mention Trump yet? I’m sure they already had but I’m not reading through this whole thread.
> 
> Trump hate got old back before he was even elected and now is at the point where it is at the equivalent of being as old as Barb Chandler.


Funnily enough, no one's mentioned TDS before, so you're clear.


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (Sep 25, 2020)

As it's been said in the thread multiple times, pretty much any hatedom gets old incredibly fast. They basically exist so people can get free internet likes/points/karma. Just say something that people love to hate and *POOF*, instant comedy.

I feel like a lot of hatedoms you can blame on internet critics/reviewers. It's almost a way to look for acceptance from fellow autists. "Hey guys, I hate x! Remember when (personality) ranted about how much they hated x? So funny!"

On another note, I remember my mother telling me some joke from some sitcom about Nickelback guest-starring and being in prison for being "The worst band ever" or something like that. That alone tells me you can't outright hate them.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 25, 2020)

South American Tapir said:


> As it's been said in the thread multiple times, pretty much any hatedom gets old incredibly fast. They basically exist so people can get free internet likes/points/karma. Just say something that people love to hate and *POOF*, instant comedy.
> 
> I feel like a lot of hatedoms you can blame on internet critics/reviewers. It's almost a way to look for acceptance from fellow autists. "Hey guys, I hate x! Remember when (personality) ranted about how much they hated x? So funny!"
> 
> On another note, I remember my mother telling me some joke from some sitcom about Nickelback guest-starring and being in prison for being "The worst band ever" or something like that. That alone tells me you can't outright hate them.



I've said this before, but the Nickelback hatedom was always so strange to me because it more or less happened years after they stopped being relevant. With most music hatedoms like Bieber or Miley Cyrus, it's at the peak of their popularity. I hated Nickelback when they were actually popular but that's because I've got a Boomer's tastes in music.

Nickelback stopped being relevant around 2006 or early 2007 at the absolute latest but the big hatedom popped around like 2009 or 2010 at the earliest. Like was it some kind of meme that eventually got taken seriously like the brony fad or is there something I'm missing?

Damn near every other music hatedom is directed at kitschy one-hit wonders and novelty songs (like Crazy Frog or that What Does The Fox Say?) or overreaction to a massively popular Top 40 act


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Sep 25, 2020)

Nauseated Courgi said:


> Funnily enough, no one's mentioned TDS before, so you're clear.


Some things are so obvious no one bothers to mention them.



Syaoran Li said:


> Nickelback stopped being relevant around 2006 or early 2007 at the absolute latest but the big hatedom popped around like 2009 or 2010 at the earliest. Like was it some kind of meme that eventually got taken seriously like the brony fad or is there something I'm missing?


It kind of was. There's an exchange from the Rifftrax on the Fantastic Four movie that I think summed how people felt during the early days of Nickelback hate.

"It's not really a superhero movie until you hear your first Nickelback song."
"Good one Mike, but this song actually isn't by Nickelback."
"Wait, Nickelback is an actual band? I thought that was just slang for a shitty rock band!"

Nickelback may have been on its way out by then (although a few of their songs did still get some radio play) but they were the personification of a growling, pseudo-grunge, over-commercialized pop rock trend people hated, and they had a bunch of trend followers who never made it big in the first place but had music popping up in movies and commercials. Making fun of Nickelback was a shorthand way for people to tell the entertainment industry to stop doing this shit. It worked, but some people started taking it way too seriously and wouldn't let it go, to the point where they still act like Nickelback is objectively the worst band in the world.


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 25, 2020)

Nauseated Courgi said:


> Funnily enough, no one's mentioned TDS before, so you're clear.


TDS definitely. 

And TikTok. Combine the two and it's ultimate cringe.


----------



## Not Really Here (Sep 25, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> I've said this before, but the Nickelback hatedom was always so strange to me because it more or less happened years after they stopped being relevant. With most music hatedoms like Bieber or Miley Cyrus, it's at the peak of their popularity. I hated Nickelback when they were actually popular but that's because I've got a Boomer's tastes in music.
> 
> Nickelback stopped being relevant around 2006 or early 2007 at the absolute latest but the big hatedom popped around like 2009 or 2010 at the earliest. Like was it some kind of meme that eventually got taken seriously like the brony fad or is there something I'm missing?
> 
> Damn near every other music hatedom is directed at kitschy one-hit wonders and novelty songs (like Crazy Frog or that What Does The Fox Say?) or overreaction to a massively popular Top 40 act


I'm OG, I've hated Nickelback since the 9,000th time I heard "How You Remind Me" on the radio in 2003.


----------



## SamTheEagle (Sep 25, 2020)

Not Really Here said:


> I'm OG, I've hated Nickelback since the 9,000th time I heard "How You Remind Me" on the radio in 2003.


"Photograph" in 2006 or 7 did it for me.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 26, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> It worked, but some people started taking it way too seriously and wouldn't let it go, to the point where they still act like Nickelback is objectively the worst band in the world.



They really aren't.  They're technically proficient but basically soulless corporate crap.  The main thing I don't like about them is they aren't actually bad enough to make me change the station so I end up listening to some shitty Jack format radio station longer because they played one good song an hour ago.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Sep 26, 2020)

Lootboxes.

Not because They are Good, I hate the things..but because the stupid assholes that constantly REEE'd about them never gave one shit about any of the other things remotely similar.

Kinder Eggs..and the entire Toy Aisle in Walmart that was NOTHING but cheap..shitty loot box toys.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Sep 26, 2020)

"#cringeculture is dead!!! take that you haters!!"

And literally the next month, Cancel Culture becomes a thing. I'd very much rather make fun of some shitty minecraft vids or gross deviantart fetish art than get involved on the dramatic shitshow that is cancel culture.


----------



## RussianParasite (Sep 26, 2020)

Not sure if Kony (the 2012 guy) has been mentioned yet, but man there were a lot of haters posting about him back in the day. The guy was just trying lead an army and take over a country, the fuck were these losers doing besides looking for internet asspats?


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Sep 26, 2020)

VIPPER? said:


> Nickelback did nothing wrong.  If you think they are/were overplayed, blame the CRTC.


Burn It to the Ground is pretty good for a butt rock song.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Sep 26, 2020)

Jasonfan89 said:


> I guess we just needed something to hate before sjws, white knights, e thots, simps, became I thing.


Furries and horsefuckers now make up the majority of these types though.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Sep 26, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> They really aren't.  They're technically proficient but basically soulless corporate crap.  The main thing I don't like about them is they aren't actually bad enough to make me change the station so I end up listening to some shitty Jack format radio station longer because they played one good song an hour ago.


Nickelback is the "brown sugar and cinnamon oatmeal" of music. Neither are bad and I like both from time to time, but they get old fast after the 3rd or 4th helping.


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 26, 2020)

SamTheEagle said:


> "Photograph" in 2006 or 7 did it for me.



*HEY, EYY, EYY, I WANNA BE A ROCK STAR *

in 2007



Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> Lootboxes.
> 
> Not because They are Good, I hate the things..but because the stupid assholes that constantly REEE'd about them never gave one shit about any of the other things remotely similar.
> 
> Kinder Eggs..and the entire Toy Aisle in Walmart that was NOTHING but cheap..shitty loot box toys.



A lot of that hate came from how every YouTuber and podcaster had Lootcrate or some knockoff as an advertiser for a few years.  It was really obnoxious how they'd pretend to be excited about all the clearance bin junk that Lootcrate always had,  Very few YouTubers ever called that crap out for what it was or dared to make fun of it, so it was especially annoying to see a new video from a creator you like, only to have it be a dedicated Lootcrate unboxing.

Speaking of which, it wasn't nearly as widespread, but Sumo Lounge sponsors were even worse.  Uncomfortable beanbag chairs aimed at GaMeRz that ran up to $700 a piece.  If they were as prominent as Lootcrate ads, they'd have been a hate fad too.

I guess the modern equivalent is RAID Shadow Legends ads, though those seem to be waining.


----------



## ZsaZsaBinks (Oct 11, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> Behold, the king of hate fads of the 90's:
> View attachment 1036401
> 
> Even pre-internet, Barney hate was huge.  If you went to school wearing anything Barney-themed, you would be crucified.
> ...


There’s a documentary about the hatedom.


----------

